# ISIS Colchester.... part 11



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all   

Happy chatting!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Rachel, 

need to re-do the list again now  as the thread has been locked


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

16th Nov - JoJo's 21 week scan          

17th Nov - Cleo's birthday        

21st Nov - Julia's birthday        

23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c    

26th Nov - Cleo Consultant appt 

30th Nov - 2nd Dec - Emma & Tom's weekend away    

7th Dec - Loui e/c  

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet          

10th Dec - Loui e/t  

24th Dec - Loui test date                      

1st Jan - Debs birthday    

2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due  

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay      

12th Feb - Emma's birthday      

14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet      

19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday    

3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday      

14th Mar - Livvy's birthday    

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday    

29th Mar - Baby JoJo due  

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday    

14th April - Tricksy's birthday    

April 2008 -  Shelley starts treatment    

7th May - Lisa's Birthday    

27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv    

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

16th Nov - JoJo's 21 week scan









17th Nov - Cleo's birthday









21st Nov - Julia's birthday









23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c









26th Nov - Cleo Consultant appt









30th Nov - 2nd Dec - Emma & Tom's weekend away









7th Dec - Loui e/c









8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























10th Dec - Loui e/t









24th Dec - Loui test date









1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due   

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due   

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, now on 2nd ivf cycle, d'ring since 17/10, egg collection 23/11, test date 10/12 ish

SAM2007- 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. Pregnant EDD 02/08









JULIAPEACHES - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

REIKILISA - TTC - 7 years, Loads of IUI's and monitored cycles all BFN, 1 miscarriage, 3 x IVF's all BFN. I have blood clotting disorder and short leutel phase. End of the treatment road for me now cannot put myself through it anymore. Wishing for a miracle or possible adoption

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7monthold DD we have decided no more treatment for us.









THE WILSONS -dh very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option,start re-testing febuary and treatment in april(fingers crossed)i have all clear so far,never been pregnant

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. waitng for a hysteroscopy before going again in jan

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07. Poss clotting problem.

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO - 3 beautiful son's (previous realationship). Sterilisation reversal 2004, TTC just under 3 years. M/C 2005, hsg revealed blocked tubes. IVF only option. 2 days b4 d/r natural BFP sadly had 2nd M/C. 1st IVF BFN. 1st FET BFP. Baby due 29/3/08

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL - TTC 3.5 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's while on clomid) followed by 2 IVF's - all BFN. Going for a natural FET in January (two frozen blastocysts left from last IVF).

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE - Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances

SAMONTHEMOON - Start D/R for 1st ICSI 6th Jan 2008!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Jojo, how are you feeling now? Not long until your scan now, are you excited??


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Tricksy for bringing our lists forward   hope your ok hun, been thinking of you  

Cath - welcome home sweetie - am so glad you had a good time   and what a bonus that your back is starting to get better - looks like your going to have to go to New York every time your back gets bad!  

Jojo - just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow hun - and i would certainly love to hear what sex bean is if you would like to tell us     

Sorry just a short one
Emma x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi ladies

sorry didn't know how to do the icons for the list  

Now then ladies. Firstly I would like to say how much I have appreciated all the love and support I have had from u all. I will never forget u. Secondly I'm going to stay away from the thread. I feel as though all I've done since I've been pregnant is moan about it. And I really don't think its fair on u all (I think I'm suffering a little bit of depression), the morning sickness (mostly neusea now) and the tiredness has got to me. 

I want to wish u all the success in the world with ur treatments, diets and adoptions or just getting on with things. I will pop in now and again and catch up with ur posts (I may not post but I will b watching   ) 

Thank you for been there for me, through my m/c's and delays and treatment.

Take care

Love as always

Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Jojo - there really is no need to go, I personally have never ever thought of you as a moaner at all, ever. Just because we get what we dream of doesn't make everything perfect, the road to getting your baby in your arms is never a smooth one, or an easy one. You have supported all of us like we (hopefully) have supported you. It will be a great shame if you don't stay


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Jojo - i ditto Tricksy hun, please dont stay away


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

JoJo - don't be daft. You have had a rough time with this pregnancy so of course you're going to tell us about it. It's fine as that's what we're here for. Please don't go.

Em - I like your thinking. I feel some back twinges again - must book another flight   

Julia - well done on getting through the first day. Sounds like you're determined to get there. 

Took the dogs out to Highwoods this morning as I needed to go to Tesco and it was quicker to do both at the same time. Never been before but really enjoyed it, as did the dogs. There were times when they were taking me for a walk but they were realy good considering they've not been many places thatbusy. Have to get some lunch before I fall over. Back in a bit


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Sorry Tricksy hun. Hope you're all sorted now  

Rachel x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

no probs at all, it only took a couple of mins xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

just a quick one as there must be something in the water as i'm feeling down as well. 

Another bloody birthday looming another year older and absolutly nothing to show for it   . Sorry everyone, my birthday is just another landmark that i hoped this year would see me with a bump.

love to all
Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Jo - I ditto the other ladies Jo.

Can't believe with are on part 11 already.  Part 10 went quicker than ever but I guess all those lists take up some space.

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

can someone sor out my bubbles please, they dont end ina 7


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorted Cleo


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Went to bluewater yesterday shopping, Left Faith with dad for the day (first time i've left her all day) missed her like mad but don't think she really noticed had fun with dad!!! I brought some new boots and a jumper so pleased with that. Was meant to be getting xmas prezzies but failed on that!!! I always leave it to the last minute!!

Tricksy;
Glad the scan went well and there are lots of follies developing. I heard pineapple juice is good for the lining as it has selium. Still a while to go so i'm sure today it will have changed.

JoJO:
Hope the scan goes well today, do let us know how it goes and what sex the bubs is.

Cleo:
sorry you are feeling down about your b-day, hope dh spoils you lots!!!

Em:
Hope you had a nice evening with Ruth the other day.

I'm afraid I struggle to keep up with where everyone is at but I'm sending lots of positive vibes your way!!!!

Take care all

Liz xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - hun     to you, i so know where you are coming from though, try and keep your chin up, hope dh spoils you rotten........you deserve it, how is your sense of smell now? has the nasal spray helped??

Liz - wow good for you leaving Faith and having a day for yourself, though im sure it was very hard    yes had a lovely evening with Ruth thank you - she showed me some lovely pics of Faith and Thomas  

Theres not many of us on here - do you think the others have got lost   

Just a quickie im afraid
Love to all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ive just been reading about Mooncups, has anyone heard about them? they are for using during your period but some people are talking about them to keep    in after   any views


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Really Emma? I use one of these (trying to be environmentally friendly etc!) but never heard that before. Would be interested to know what they say about them. (Gordon calls it my moon bucket - bit too much information!!)

When I first got it I was dreading it as it looked so HUGE, but I soon got used to it and you can't feel it. Not good if you are at all sqeamish as you have to rinse away the contents, but good to assess how heavy your flow is and can be used on heavy and light days equally. 

It was quite pricey to buy (about £15 to £20 if I remember rightly) but I think it is better than having to root round the bottom of your bag for Tampax!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Thinking about it, the  would collect in the bottom of the bucket cup so not sure that it would get to where it is meant to be going.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG, Children In Need has only been on a few minutes and already I have got a lump in my throat   How sad is that!!! Looks like I will be watching the other side tonight!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

just popping on briefly to say thanks for all your PMs and messages.  I've been told its gonna be about 3 months till my operation, so I'm gonna try to take a backseat from all of this for a bit longer to save me getting frustrated and annoying you all.

I'm sure I'll pop on from time to time to catch up and I still would love to come to any meets etc

Love you all and  to you all

Debs xxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Well just thought I'd fill you in on my news.  I had two letters in the post yesterday - one with good and the other not so good news.  The first was from Colchester General (when I first posted here I had been told that because I have had IVF privately I would not be eligible for my NHS go at the ISIS any longer due to the local criteria - I had written to the doctor telling us that we had reached the top of the waiting list and would be referred to the ISIS after me and dh had some blood tests etc to confess about our private treatment and check this was correct).  Anyway I had felt sure that the letter would confirm that I was ineligible and was all geared up to appeal (someone I know had even suggested I write to the MP to complain) but was really surprised to find out from the doctor that we are still eligible and they still intend to refer us (maybe they've changed their criteria?).  However won't complain at all and really good news on that front (although still think we are probably going to go for the FET first as it's less invasive and can't really face all the injections and egg collection etc unless I have no option and also I suspect the referral will take a while by the time we have sent all our blood tests back etc.), however the other letter was not so good news.  

I think someone had posted on here a few days ago asking if anyone had had their hair samples analysed - we'll we had sent ours off to Foresight a couple of weeks ago and the results came back that we both have very high lead content  in our hair- me 6.92 and dh10.11 (threshold is 1.4 mg/kg).  The only cause of this contamination  we can think of is before we moved to Colchester a year ago we lived in a Victorian house with lead pipes and also did lots of renovation work which involved stripping old paint probably with lead in .  Our aluminium levels were also high (possibly due to deodorants).  So anyway as much as I guess it is pleased that we may have a possible cause for our fertility at last it does mean that it may take some time for all the lead to get out of our system and have recommended that we don't even try to conceive for 3 months!  I don't really know how seriously to take this news but they have also suggested a lot of vitamin tablets we can take to help with the detox and given other advice (e.g. filter water which we are already doing).  Anyway just wondered if anyone else here has looked into this and how helpful it's been?  The idea of not ttc for the next few months also seems a bit alien so you're advice would be welcome please.  

Tricksy - thanks ever so much for posting your photos - can't believe you took 4000 on one trip though - I always laugh at my dh for taking too many and bought him a digital camera last year as it got very expensive but 4000 is loads!  We're only in Cambodia for 4 days unfortunately so we won't be going to Phomn Pehn - we are going to Seam Reap/Angkor Wat though  so can't wait.  Spending the rest in Thailand (we've been before so won't be stopping in Bangkok) - going to Khao Lak for some time on the beach but it's also near a national park which looks pretty great to visit too.  Anyway enough bragging about my hols - my birthday is 4/7 if you don't mind adding it to the list next time you do it?

Sam2007 - thanks for the info on adopting abroad - was surprised that this also takes so long though as I had always assumed it was quicker to go abroad than wait in the UK - have lots to learn if we go down this route and will def check out that website.

Emma - I'd read the posts about the mooncup and have ordered one!  Not sure if it will work with the   thing but anything is worth a try!

Cleo - hope your birthday got better for you and that you're feeling better.
Debs - you don't have to take a break you know - 3 months isn't that long and this is the place for you to vent your frustrations in the mean time if you want to.

Anyway that's all for now - not sure if I'll get another chance to post before I go on holiday so if not, bye for now and see you all in December - goodness knows what board by then!

Rachel.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi

Sorry really quick one as REALLY tired just wanted to say Julia you really made me and DH laugh about your moon bucket - we were   for ages!!!! 

I agree with your throught on the fact that all's it does is store the man juice in the cup - unless you have the time and abiltiy to so hand stands for long periods of time   

Take care and Rachel have a fab holiday, very jealous  

LOL Spangle xxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Ladies- back on line i hope you are well.

Just read tricksys post on the front explaining everything and it has really helped.

Have now been refered all tests done. Spoke to Julia at isis, she said the next back are due any day now so looking forward to it. 

BMI well in limits of 34 no, but want to get down to 12 and a half stone in the next month to start treatment.

I am no sure what they are going to do with me as John is the one with a low count and I dont want too many eggs taken out of me - oh i am so worried!! And paranoid it isnt going to work !

Any advice anyone?

Laura


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sorry havent been on here much I have had a manic week 

Liz - Thats great that you had a nice shopping trip and you treated yourself - Have you gone back to work yet?

Rachel - Hope you have a great holiday,  sorry about the foresight tests i have heard about them but that was the one thing i didn't try but thats great news that your getting your NHS ivf thats gonna save you a packet.  Sorry i get confused is it you or Loui who is having a two year career break?

Emma - Mooncup   when you put on your post has anyone heard about Mooncup i thought it was a forum name      

Cath - So glad you had a great time in New York,  will you go back again?  Hows things with your back?  Hows the dizzy spells too - could it be the flight has affected your ears?  When we got back from holiday DH had to heave his ears syringed cos of that.

Debs - Good to hear from you - Good luck for in 3 months time hun don't feel that you have to stay of the board though,  this board is for venting and saying what you feel.

Tricksy - Hope you have a great weekend away - Don't worry too much about things hunny - I'll pm  

Cleo - Hows your nose?  How are you feeling are you still feeling down?  I hope that you have a nice birthday and that you get spoilt...........you deserve it.

Sam - Thanks for the info on International adoption it was really interesting.

Angel - How you doing hun?

Rivka/Julia/Samonmoon/Spangle/Loui - Hi

Well as for me,  I've been feeling fed up about the whole adoption thing the more i think about it the more it gets me down,  this was always our plan B but in my heart i never thought we would have to use plan b   Its soooooooooo hard when you decide to give up treatment because all the feelings and sadness are still there but everyone just thinks your getting on with life and you've moved on but i still feel the same as i did.  I suppose what i'm trying to say is my hope for my own baby has gone but i can't think about anything else.    

love
Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie, will do personals later, but hust wanted to say:

[fly][/fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLEO!!!!!

   I hope you have a lovely lovely birthday and get spoilt rotten, as you deserve.     

Lots of Love, Julia xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Pants, that did not turn out as expected, but happy birthday anyway!!! Have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia Thanks for that its looks fab hun  

having a lovely day, just been to the spa at our gym and now having a champagne lunch b4 dinner later tonight. My sense of smell has returned but now af is about o rear her ugly head. just hope she stays away til tom.

Take care all

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

[

Cleo - hope your having a fab day darlin - enjoy your evening out tonight - lots of love to you


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Really quicky as I'm at my Nan's in Bournemouth!!

   HAPPY BIRTHDAY CLEO

Catch up tomorrow

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo. Hope you had a lovely meal out and that the witch has left you alone. 

Hello to everyone else. V busy getting ready for the Christmas market on the high st tomorrow but will catch up properly when it's over. Thankfully a mate is running the stall for us but I still have loads to make and pack   Hope you're all having a fab weekend.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel36 said:


> I think someone had posted on here a few days ago asking if anyone had had their hair samples analysed - we'll we had sent ours off to Foresight a couple of weeks ago and the results came back that we both have very high lead content in our hair- me 6.92 and dh10.11 (threshold is 1.4 mg/kg). The only cause of this contamination we can think of is before we moved to Colchester a year ago we lived in a Victorian house with lead pipes and also did lots of renovation work which involved stripping old paint probably with lead in . Our aluminium levels were also high (possibly due to deodorants). So anyway as much as I guess it is pleased that we may have a possible cause for our fertility at last it does mean that it may take some time for all the lead to get out of our system and have recommended that we don't even try to conceive for 3 months! I don't really know how seriously to take this news but they have also suggested a lot of vitamin tablets we can take to help with the detox and given other advice (e.g. filter water which we are already doing). Anyway just wondered if anyone else here has looked into this and how helpful it's been? The idea of not ttc for the next few months also seems a bit alien so you're advice would be welcome please.


Rachel - i dont know a huge amount about Foresight but i had a quick look into it earlier in the year after visiting a nutrionalist - she too suggested having our hair and also our poo analyised but we didnt go ahead with it because we know the reason for our infertility. We were also advised to stop ttc for 3 months while we had a change of diet and detoxed - but like you said it was an impossible task especailly when we have been trying for so long and if im honest i ended up ignoring most of what was advised cos it all sounded a bit bizarre  But your results from Foresight have made me think differently, i mean even though we need icsi as my dh keeps reminding me we have 4 million  which maybe need a bit of help finding their way (maybe a sat nav may help!) but seriously im really interested in what your results have shown and may look into it further - thank you for sharing that with us 

As for the mooncup (or bucket Julia   ) it sounds like a good idea but is it any more healthy than using organic tampons which i use? and how do you wee with it in? oh and how often do you empty it

Right i must go, not dressed yet  
Em xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Shelley - I really understand your need to take a break, I did for some time and it was the right decision. Take care and keep the hope because you are young and will be mummy one day.

Tricksy - hope you're having a fab weekend. Good news about your follies, and lots of   for the lining to thicken.

Debs - sorry you need to wait that long for your operation. But do keep coming here for support if you need to, that's what we're here for.

Lisa - just wanted to give you a huge   and sy I so understand how you're feeling. Text me if you'd like to chat, I'm always here for you hun. And I feel very often the same sinking feeling ... We need to support each other. Take care sweetie  

Cathie - Hope to see you at the Christmas market!

Rivka x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello All

Real quick one!!!!

Just wanted to say to Cleo                                                

Hope you had a good one  

Spangle xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well i am just about fully recovered from last night!        Had a fab night in spite of the venue!! We went to the food factory, food was great but service very poor. We had to wait over an hour for our table so actually sat down to eat about 9.30 and were all a bit drunk by then and didn't fancy eating. They did give us a discount though. My bestest friends are taking me to london on the 1st dec for a girly day of food, drink shoppping and ice skating. They typed it up and everything and said you deserve it cos you've had a really tough year, we wanted to do something nice to cheer you up     I welled up!!!
Thank you for all the birthday wishes.

Tricksey - hope those follies are growing nicely along with your lining   

Rachael - i looked at the foresight website but thought it looked hard work. Why did they say not to ttc? Could it harm the baby if you did get pg?? If it won't then i don't see he point of giving up for 3 months.

Cath - went to colchester high street today and saw the chocolate chef, hope you did well.

Hello to everyone else hope you're enjoying this weather   
Love cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Hope that you've all had a good weekend?? Glad that you had a good birthday Cleo, you deserved it hun   sounds like your girlfriends think so too, thats so nice of them to take you out for the day. Your weekend sounds great xx 

I had another scan on Friday and my follies are growing well. i had 12 or 13 follies, 4 of a really good size BUT my lining is still ****e   it was only 3.5mm, it should of been at least 7   There is a chance it will start to grow but I'm not holding my breath. Julie said that they may stimm me for an extra couple of days to give it a bit longer. So e/c will be put back from this Friday to Monday (tomorrow week) Yet again my time off work is going to be cocked up because my body is just a pain in the **** and it doesn't do what its meant to   We are both off work this week and next, Si can not do anything to change his time off and tbh his is fine. We have got lots on tomorrow and Tuesday but I am going to go to work on Wednesday but still have Thursday and Friday off I think   once i know when e/c is going to be then I'll be able to make a better decision. 

OK I'm going to dash off, lots of love to everyone, keep your chins up

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey, its quiet on here at the moment  

I went for my scan this morning and it was great news   my lining has gone from 3.5mm to 8.2mm since Friday    I am so so pleased, its all looking good again, they will decide on Wednesday if I am on for egg collection on Friday or keep it moved til Monday. Its all looking good though.

Hope that your all ok??

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Laura - long time no speak!! Good to see that your getting all of your tests done and Julie is seeing you. You ask what they are going to do with you, did Julie not discuss this with you   I would of thought that they would of gone through the protocol with you?? I am no expert but I am guessing that its irrelevant that everything is ok with you, your dh has poor sperm so you will be having ICSI. You will still be taking all of the drugs and having egg collection. Do you know when you are starting treatment??


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Fab news Tricksey!!    So pleased for you.

I'm off work today as af arrived during the night and now i'm laid up in bed. Got stomach ache, back ache and generally grouchy, didn't think it was fair to put that on my kids. God i hate   I hate the fact that even though i know she's on her way i still think that i could be pg and i'm devastated when i'm not. 

Love to all cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello! 

Tricksy - your lining sounds like it is really good now- well done!   Have all of your follies grown lots since Friday too? Good luck for your scan on Wednesday . I have my baseline scan on Thurs and hopefully I can then start stimming on Fri.

Cleo -i hope your symptoms get better very soon  .

Loui


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Cleo happybirthday for the other day!!!! Glad you had a nice time.

Tricksy:
I'm so pleased your lining has got working and things are back on track for you. How are you feeling about everything I know I felt more nervous the second time as I new what was to come and the pain if it didn't work. Which you wont have to worry about cause your going to be the first with TWINS!!!!!!

Lisa:
I can't imagine what you are feeling having made your decision. I guess your family just think you are happy with that and everything is fine with you. I go back to work in Jan not looking forward to it. 

Hope you are all well take care 
Liz xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

its so quiet........MAKE SOME NOISE PLEASE!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

HELLO  There you go Cleo. How are you feeling this eve?

Tricksey - fab news on the lining.    for it to continue.

Back later. Off to dog training with Daisy now


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks cath that woke me up!!  Still got period pains, it hurts my back mostly. I'm still in bed
tooo and very bored!!  Hope dog training goes well.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - im so happy for you hunny                i wish you all the luck in the world hun -    

Cleo -    oh darlin - sorry about your bad visit from   but glad she stayed away for your birthday hun - thinking of you  

Cath - how are you? is your back all better now hun? hope you enjoy your dog training  

Lisa - ohhhhhh sweetie im so sorry your feeling so down, i wish i had some wise old words to say to you to make it ok but i dont - i just hope you know thay i and everyone else is here for you and not just on the forum, if you want to meet to chat/cry/shout or whatever please just say - big hugs for you    

Julia - hows ya moonbucket?   you ok though hun - you been very quiet  

Liz - so sorry about tomorrow, thank you for understanding hun  

 hi everyone else - hope your all ok, though it's very quiet on here isnt it  

Lol Em xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps Cleo - your online, where are you??


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Thank you for all ur messages. I would love to stick around as long as u want me. But please tell me if I say anything that upsets u.

Tricksy - good news hun on ur lining and follies. Not long now until ur on the tww.

Cleo -   I'm sorry its late. Glad u had a good night out. I think I'd have welled up if my mates did anything like that.

Sam - Thanks for the pm. I have pm'ed u back.

Cath - Did Daisy behave herself?

Loui - Good luck for ur baseline scan.

I will try and do the other personals later/tomorrow. Hi to every1 else.

Well my scan went well. Everything was normal. We saw kidneys, heart and bladder and a little, (although Dan thought it was quite big and said "look he's taking after his daddy" wishful thinking on his daddies part    ) as u might have guessed by now its a little................ .

Thats all for now. Could I please come to the January meeting.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Angel    on the net but was watching tv. How you doing??


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Waiting for our shopping to be delivered b4 we have dinner...only to realise that shopping isn't be delivered til tomorrow night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Arggggggggggggggggg!!!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Congratulations on your news Jo! That is fantastic. You will have to start thinking of names now. Many thanks for sharing it with us all. Aww, how lovely. I am so so pleased for you  

Tricksy, congrats to you too on your lining. It seems to have jumped into action all of a sudden. Glad that you won't now be messed around on your dates. Not long now, I hope you will have some good news for Christmas. Sorry I have not dropped your money round, will try and pass yours tomorrow.

Cleo, sorry you have been suffering with AF. Must be awful to get such terrible pains like that. Hope you are feeling better very very soon.

Emma, you do make me laugh! The moon bucket is fine thanks! It is fine to wee in it, no different from wearing a tampon. You take it out to empty it down the loo, and then rinse it in warm water and chuck it back in. You can wear it for up to 8 hours and there is no chance of getting toxic shock syndrome as it is a natural material, and supposed to be better for you as bits cannot become detatched, unlike tampons.  It all sounds yucky, but you get used to it, and I love mine now. 

Liz, thanks for your text, hope I can catch up with you soon.

Cath, hope the dog training goes well. Do you deliver to Dublin? I keep meaning to send you a message but not got round to it yet. I will try and grab 5 mins later to drop you a line.

Shelley and Debs, hope you are okay if you are reading this. We miss you.

Hi to everyone else. We have got my brother and his family over from America this week. They have only been there 6 months and already Oliver, who is 4 tomorrow, has developed an American accent. It is so funny listening to him speaking. 

Did anyone watch that programme about the poor children in the childrens home in Bulgaria last night? It was so upsetting. They were basically put in there and left to die, with poor nutrition and nothing to stimulate them. They had no toys, books or anything and spent the day rocking to and fro. There should be something done about it, it was awful. I wish there was some way of making life easier for them, but even if you give to charity, how do you know the money is going to where it is needed? I have never seen a documentary so harrowing before, it was very very sad.

Anyway, hope everyone is well.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Yes it has been quiet on her these past few days but to be honest I was relieved - not so much to catch up on!!!

Jo - Fab news on the scan - a little boy then.  I thought I saw a little penis at one of my scans so am party convinced it is a boy we are having too.  But we didn't get the sonographer to check.  Glad you are sticking around.

Tricksy - Fab news that your lining has come on.  It is amazing how it can just suddenly happen isn't it.

Rachel - That is very interesting about the hair analysis.  Can you tell me how much it costs as I would be quite interested to have it done after the baby is born!  As for the results well I don't think I would let it stop me ttc.  I'm a firm believer in that if the conditions/your body aren't right then it just won't happen.  And I'm so glad you've got your NHS go - that is the only decision that makes sense.

Lisa - I remember feeling like you a while back.  Adopting was always Plan B but after we went to the adoption meeting something still stopped me from going ahead.  In truth I think that it was because I hadn't fully come to terms with Plan A not working.  Don't forget that if you do decide to proceed with the adoption, it doesn't mean that Plan A is ruled out.  As long as you are still ovulating then there is always a chance but you just have to find a way of maybe stopping it being the main focus in your life.  In fact I have a friend who is at the same stage as you.  She has recently had her last IVF attempt and is looking into adoption and although that was always their plan, she says she just can't work up the enthusiam to proceed.  I don't suppose the pain ever fully goes, you just have to find away of trying to lessen it.  Do you have pets?

Cleo - Did you have a good birthday?  Just wanted to say that I was always the same as you.  For some reason every cycle almost I would convince myself (if even for a few hours) that I was pregnant.  I think it was largely fantasy - my coping mechanism - because the next morning I would get up and just know that AF was going to come soon.  I know that on my part is was largely fantasy because I could never bring myself to do an HPT whereas if I had really believe I was pregnant then I probably would have gone and done one.

Laura - Good to have you back.  Hope they do still check you out fully because it would be awful for you to be put through treatment just assuming everything was oK.  When do you start?

Hi to everyone else.  Are you all watching "I'm a Celeb"?

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Woohoo I'm very happy tonight   thank you all so much for your messages and     vibes, its worked  

Sam - How are you feeling now? Are you back at the hospital this week or next week?? 

Cleo - Sorry that AF is being such a bit ch for you, I have exactly the same feelings every month, something happens, I feel queazy for a minute or two and thats it I'm convinced that I'm pregnant, my boobs hurts and I'm pregnant. Our minds play the most horrendous and torturous games on us, its awful and no one can understand what we go through on a monthly basis unless you are here. Try and keep your chin up hun, I'm here if you want to talk xxx 

Julia - Have you got company staying at your house?? Hope that your enjoying having them there. Accents on kids come on so quickly, my cousin lives in New Zealand but before that he lived in Bermuda, he has got a really weird new zealandy/yank accent yet my aunt and uncle are still very british dispite being out of the country for over 15 years!!!  Sorry I have to say that the moon cup sounds minging   Don't worry about the money, whenever is fine x 

Sorry guys, more personals later, the Madeline McKan thing is on and I want to watch it, just realised the time.

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

Tricksy - excellent news about your lining, really pleased for you. This time is your time!

Jo - congratulations on your scan, you must be so pleased.

Cleo - are your symptoms eased now? Oh I hate the witch! Hope she goes away soon ...

Cathie - how come you were not at your stand during the Christmas fair? There was some nice man there but not you nor DH. We stayed a bit but it was too crowded and cold, I'm glad you didn't have to stand there actually, they were all freezing.

Lisa - just another big   and I'm always there for you.

Hello everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sam2007 - I am watching 'I'm a Celeb' - I did my Army training at Sandhurst with Katy Hopkins - I lived with her for a whole year  ! She has changed so much!

Loui


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Loui - That must be quite interesting watching someone on TV that you once knew personally. I never saw the Apprentice but she seemed to pick up a very bad reputation from it.  Not seen any sign of that so far on I'm a Celeb.

Tricksy - I don't actually have to go back to the hospital for another 3 weeks.  They have cut down on my scan appointments now they think I am over the worst of the danger period.  I think anywhere before 34 weeks is still risky but the odds of survival jump massively at 28 weeks.  So now I am having to start visiting my GP which I am not all that happy about as I do not think he knows anything about me or understands my situation whereas the hospital consultant I am under for my pregnancy knows me by name and remembered me from when 5+ years ago when he diagnosed me with PCOS initially treated me.

Why is this thread suddenly so quiet?  Anyone heard from Livvy?

Sam


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Sam,

Katie was on tv last night -she had the endurance task with John et al in the Land Rover. (John won the task!).

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. Sorry been awol. Had a busy few days building up to the market on Sunday and have been feeling the strain a lot lately which has left me fit for not very much. I love most parts of the business but we set it up to be able to cut back on work and have a better home life. Sadly we're now so busy with it that we don't have time for much else and it's only when we go away for a weekend (which doesn't happen very often) that we are able to spend time together in the same room. We're going to rethink how we work things once Christmas is out of the way. On a positive note my back is pretty much normal now which is fab.

Tricksy - so pleased the lining is thickening nicely and the follies are growing well.   How are you feeling with all the drugs now?

Sam - I just noticed your ticker and how far on it's moved since I last looked. How are things going?

Loui - Must be v odd seeing someone you used to know on the telly. I couldn't stand her in the apprentice as it seemed like everything she said was for effect and to raise her profile rather than actually being genuine. I don't think she ever wanted the job and pulled out so she could say she could have had it if she'd wanted it. What's she like in the jungle?

Julia - how are you doing? Is your mum any better this week? I could send chocs to Dublin - though would need to check the posting timings for Xmas. Might be easier to go on a Ryanair flight   Want to come too?

Jojo - fab news about the baby. Is the morning sickness easing still? I hope so as you've really been through the mill lately. 

Cleo - how are you feeling this morning? Better I hope. I'm the same when the witch arrives. Until she's actually in full flow I go through the am I aren't I, even if I know it's a physical impossibility that month  

Rivka - That was our friend Graham on the stall the other day as dh wanted to work and I had bits to do at home. I'm not surprised you didn't stay long. I went up just before the lights went on to help pack up and it was horrible. So many selfish people who wouldn't let anyone past (including a poor little boy in a buggy who was getting crushed by people barging into him). 

 to everyone else. Hope you're having a good week, despite the miserable weather. 

OFf for a nice soak int he bath now after a long damp walk with the dogs. Training last night was ace (apart from retrieve which Daisy just won't do).

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cathie - I've always thought you are the busiest person I know so I am glad you now have a break from your other job and can take things a bit easier.  When do you start treatment?  As for me I know people often comment that my ticker is moving on quickly but sadly it doesn't feel that way to me.

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

What a depressing day it is today weather wise I have the lights on in the house cause it is so dull I hate the winter months!!!!

Julia:
I watched that program it made me cry seeing the pain the children were in. I think the goverment wont take any money for them or something Paul Ogrady was talking about it last night. They would be better off in africa at least they would be loved!!!!

Lisa:
You must be getting excited now, Is dh getting nervous about having to perform on que.

Cathie:
Glad you only have one job to worry about. Don't over do it hun.

Sam2007:
When do you start antinatal? I put my birth story on here if you want to read it do a search.

Emma:
Has Ben decided whether he wants to board or not? Maybe when he sees all the cool stuff hes got for Xmas he will change his mind!!!!!

Take care all,

Liz xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Liz  

How do I do a search?  Do you mean you put your story on this thread or elsewhere.  As for ante-natal I must confess that I havent' booked anything yet.  I know they start in the next few weeks but since the bed rest stuff began I haven't actually driven. If I've had appointments my mum has always come with me but asking her to join me at antenatal seems a bit much hence the delay in me making any decisions.  I'm just not being at all organised.  

So what is happened with the move?

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Where is everyone? I hope that you are all ok, I know that a lot of us are stuggling at the moment to deal with everything. Even if your not posting I hope that your all reading and know that you are missed    

I have got to say to JoJo, Sam & Liz = please don't feel that you being either pregnant or with babies makes life any harder for us still trying girls. I am sure that I speak for everyone when I say that you are our inspiration, whether you have fallen pregnant naturally after lots of treatment or as a result of treatment, you have what we are all striving for, and you are our proof that we can get there and our dreams will come true   

JoJo - a baby boy       you must be over the moon, your ticker is zooming along now, your over half way   

Cath - you need to slow down girl   easier said than done though eh?? I know what its like, never enough hours in the day are there. I hope that you slow down soon 

Sam - your almost at 30 weeks   are you getting big now?? 

Liz - How are you and Faith? Is she managing to master the rolls yet? I was going to ask about your moving. Have you found a house yet? 

Loui - Are you in the Army?? Is Katie as obnoxious as she comes across on the telly? 

Rivka- How is hedgy?? What are you up to? Is your new job going ok?

Julia - I watched that programme about the poor children in Bulgaria, it was terrible wasn't it, those poor children. i can't believe that in this day and age this still happens and in a country that is only about an hours flight from us   it was so sad 

Cleo - has your shopping turned up yet   your a silly sausage, thats the sort of thing I would do   

Em - hows things hun?? Has ben made any more decisions about school, thats a very grown up decision for a little un to make. What school would he go to? 

Lisa - How are you? I hope that things are ok, I'll try and sort something out with you tomorrow when I know whats happening 

Debs - How are things going?? 

Shelley - Get your butt back on here and let us know what your up to. When are you having your neice for the day?? 

To everyone else - hope your all ok and not getting too wet in this abismal weather  

I have got another scan tomorrow and hopefully I will find out if we are having egg collection on Friday or still on for Monday. I am feeling really bloated now and a bit uncomfortable so I am hoping for Friday, I'll keep you all posted.

Have a good evening everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Well i don't know whether its the weather, hormones or what but i came home in tears again tonight      Poor DH just held me and told me everythings gonna be ok but its just sooooooo hard.  I know that i've got to accept things the way they are and not make it a big focus in my life but how do i change my thinking after 7 years

Thanks for all your messages, Liz, Emma, Sam,Tricksy & Rivka,  Hello to everyone else

Tricksy - Good luck for tomorrow    Hope EC is Friday for you then you can have a nice weekend relaxing and not feel so uncomfortable - Are you off work for the whole 2ww?  

lots of love Lisa


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa -       I don't know the answer to that one as it's not something I think I'll be able to deal with easily either. Call if you ever want a chat. 

Tricksy - it does seem awfully quiet around here all of a sudden. Hope the scan goes well tomorrow. Are you working at the moment or are you taking it easy? You're definitely right about there not being enough hours in the day. I want one of those clocks Hermione has in Harry Potter where you can turn back time to do two things at once.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well i was back at work today   feeling better but   very heavey. Shopping has finally got here!!! We seem to spend more each week and get less   .


Lisa -      Sending you huge hugs and kisses. life sucks hun! Its just so hard and frustrating. I hope you begin to feel better soon. I don't think it will be something i will ever be able to accept. I find it hard now just carrying on until our nex go, pretending life is normal when it bloody well isn't. Your dh sounds sounds lovely, just what you need. Take care hun. Thinking of you.

Tricksey -     Hope its all go for friday hun. i can't beleive it!! It seems to have come round so quickly, im sure it doesn't feel that way for you.  

Shelley - i know you're reading. Well done with your diet hun. Rich is realy looking forward to shooting, just a bit   as he won't be as good as your dh....ah bless.

Debs - hope you're ok hun.

Jojo fan news about having a boy!! Did you have any preference?? I know you have children, can't remember what sex they are though!! Good luck hun.

Loui - wow you know a celebrity!!     I love that prog, janice is my favourite and i hate that pr woman!! What about that guy from eastenders and cerys!! I'd go mad if that was my dh.

Rivka - i was at he fair too, how cold was it!!!    We  went to the george for coffee instead of looking around.

Liz - its been cold, dark and wet all day. Worse still it meant that it was indoor play!! I hate in door play!!!

cath, Sm07, sammoon, julia, Em, livvey, rachael, spangle and anyone else i have missed hope you're all ok.
Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Tricksy - good luck with your scan tomorrow - are you really excited? Can you tell me, does ISIS always do EC's on fri's/mon? It seems that you are heading for those days, and I had EC on the fri and Et on the Mon last time, and it seems likely for me again.

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Loui are you unhappy?? Why the angry face??


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Julia - Just wanted to say   for tomorrow.

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

[fly]                                                                           [/fly]

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIA!!!![/fly]


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

[fly]







HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIA







[/fly]

HAVE A GREAT DAY HUN & ENJOY YOUR MEAL TONIGHT 

Loui - I am very nervous about tomorrow, I just hope that everything is still looking ok and we can go forward with egg collection on Friday. They do schedule their egg collections for all different days I think. Last time I was booked in for egg collection on a Wednesday and got put back to the Friday. I think that they try and schedule the days but if you need a little more cooking then they just keep you going. You should start down regging on Friday shouldn't you?? I think that you should be having egg collection when I have my test day  Got everything crossed for you xxx Are you ****** off or did you click on the wrong icon??

Cleo - Are you ok hun?? I hope that your af disappears quickly as does the pain  

Lisa - I am so so sorry that you are having such a tough time at the moment. i can not for one moment imagine how you feel. Give me a ring hun xxx

Lots of Love to everyone else

Nikola xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone. Sorry I have not been on and posted personals, we have been really busy with the "American" relatives. We had my nephew's birthday today, and mine tomorrow - thanks for all the wishes. Can't wait for the Chinese Elvis - really looking forward to that. 

I will try and get on tomorrow at some point and catch up with personals. Hope everyone is well.

See you soon.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Gosh everyone - I'm so sorry that I posted an angry face -  I didn't mean to, but I accidentally clicked on a face and I just presumed it was the happy one 'cos I thought that was closest to where I thought I'd pressed - oops!

Tricksy - good luck today - I'll be thinking of you and your follies. You're right - I should be at the EC stage as you get your BFP - we'll have lots to celebrate on the day   . Will you be taking your follies to blasocyst stage? Gideon didn't mention it to me but I understand there's an increased chance of success if they can survive that long before they are put back? Is it only offered to those that produce lots of eggs? Can you freeze blasts? Can you choose at EC to go to blast (and pay them the £500 up front?). Sorry for all these ques, but just getting excited about the prospects!

Julia - happy birthday [fly]            [/fly]

Cleo - hope you are doing OK at work today?

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia. Hope you have a lovely day - the weather seems to be playing ball so far. 

Tricksy -   for today.

Loui - how are you getting on?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hellooooooooooo there im back       just a quicky from me will boar u all later ,

julia.            hope u have agood time tonight.

tricksy.        good luck hunny.

cu all later.  shelley.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Cath - I'm fine thank you. Just a little nervous about the baseline scan tomorrow 'cos my last AF was very short and so I'm worried that my lining may not have thinned enough. Also, at my review appointment I remember Gideon saying that my e2 levels were stangely high on that cycle - I understand that you can't go on to stimms unless the number is lower than 73? I guess I'll find out tomorrow and there is nothing I can do so I should stop worrying!

Loui


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui -    for a good scan tomorrow then. I worried lots last time about af being late and short but it turned out ok. The hardest thing in the world is not worrying about each thing as it comes up.  

Shelley - great to see you back. How are you doing? Have you had the daywith your neice yet or is that this week? 

Rachel - forgot to say congrats ont he news about the NHS cycle. It sounds like the trust have used common sense for once and accepted that you were eligible when you were referred and it is only because you moved that you might not have been.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

jo jo 70 said:


> 21st Nov - Julia's birthday
> 
> 22nd Nov - Loui's baseline scan
> 
> ...


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

21st Nov - Julia's birthday        

22nd Nov - Loui's baseline scan

23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c    

26th Nov - Cleo Consultant appt 

30th Nov - 2nd Dec - Emma & Tom's weekend away    

6th Dec - Sam scan

7th Dec - Sam hospital appointment

7th Dec - Loui e/c  

8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet          

10th Dec - Loui e/t  

24th Dec - Loui test date                      

1st Jan - Debs birthday    

2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due  

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay      

12th Feb - Emma's birthday      

14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet      

19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday    

3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday      

14th Mar - Livvy's birthday    

20th Mar - Shelleys birthday    

29th Mar - Baby JoJo due  

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday    

14th April - Tricksy's birthday    

April 2008 -  Shelley starts treatment    

7th May - Lisa's Birthday    

27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv    

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Loui - Just wanted to give you my experience of going to blast.  I produce a lot of eggs but of course many of those were not very good quality so going to blast was a very good option for me as we were able to select the very best embryos only.  I think on my 1st attempt at the ISIS very few people then did blast so it wasn't even mentioned.  But on the 2nd which was a FET they suggested going to blast.  I paid the £500 along with the rest of the bill.  I think they thawed about 8 embies - I can't remember the exact numbers but it went something like this . 4 failed to thaw.  On day 3 I had 4 embies that all looked really good quality.  But by day 5 (blast) 2 of those were failed so I was left with 2 perfect embies to put back.  Now if I had done a day 3 transfer, those embryos that looked good at day 3 but had failed by blast stage could easily have been the ones selected to be put back.  Of course in any case it was a BFN.  On the next attempt I again paid the £500 up front but when it came to the thawing stage they advised I had them put back on day 3 (because I didn't have so many embies to risk).  They refunded the £500.  So I think that whatever your plan is, nothing can be said to be definite until you get to EC stage and they see how many eggs you have and what sort of quality your embryos are.  I still have two blasts in the freezer at the moment, because of my poor thaw rate they didn't recommend my paying out for a while cycle with just them to put back but who knows what the future holds.  Good luck for tomorrow, I think it is quite normal for your period to be different after downregging.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

21st Nov - Julia's birthday









22nd Nov - Loui Baseline Scan









23rd Nov - Tricksy e/c









26th Nov - Cleo Consultant appt









28th Nov - Tricksy Blastocyst Transfer









30th Nov - 2nd Dec - Emma & Tom's weekend away









6th Dec - Sam Scan   

7th Dec - Loui e/c








Sam Hospital Appt -









8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























10th Dec - Loui e/t









12th Dec - Tricksy test date  

24th Dec - Loui test date  

1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due   

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due   

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

back for personals in a bit, gotta walk the doggie!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all


Tricksey - wooohoooooo!!!!! So pleased about your news hun!! Full steam ahead! Everything sounds fab hun.

Shelley - good to see you back and loving the new picture!  

Lisa - you are very welcome hun and you will never be know as anything other than lovely lisa!! 

loui - glad you posted the sad face by mistake!! Good luck for your scan hun. Schools ok i suppose, only one day left to go this week   

Angel and cath - good to chat in the quiz last night! I think i was the winner wasn't i    

julia - hope you had a fab birthday today!!!

Love to all
Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

suedulux said:


> Scores for Tue 20th Nov
> 
> The winners !
> Cath B 40 points
> ...


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm back  

Well as some of you already know (thank you for the texts   ) everything went really well today at Isis. My lining is now 10.3   and I have 16 follies (exactly the same amount as last time, but I was on 250 iu  ) , they ummed and arred over whether to let me go for Friday or hang on til Monday. They decided that I would still have my Puregon tonight to give the follies an extra boost but they were worried that going another 5 days would put the larger ones at risk so I am on for egg collection on Friday. My trigger injection is at 2.15am     WTF is all that about   Hubby is going to stay up so we don't oversleep, me, well no doubt I'll fall asleep on the sofa again   I am booked in for 2.15 on Friday afternoon, gotta be there at 1.45. I just hope that we get the same amount of eggs. So its fingers crossed.

In answer to Loui's question re Blastocyst, we will if poss be going for Blasts again, as we did last time. We had 11 eggs, collected on a friday, 10 of which fertilised, by the Monday we still had 10 eggs, 8 of which were grade 1's, so we decided to go for Blasts and went back on Wednesday to have 2 put back. We were amazed that when we got there there was only 2 left   We had 2 perfect blasts put back but if we had had transfer on the Monday we may of been putting back weak embryo's, BUT they may of survived, the problem is no one knows, its a risk you take. Hope that helps a little bit. 

Ok I'm not going to do personals, I've been typing this out for the last 3 hours    

I've had my protien tonight in the shape of a Pizza Hut Cheesy Bites Pizza    there's load of cheese on it you know   

Take care everyone

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wooohoooo!! Tricksey!!!

2.15     That bit is always a pain!!

Not long now hun!!

Pizza is full of protein and veg (it had tomatoes didn't it??)


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

2.15   I know!!!! but they want me at the end of the list, every hour counts apparently with the follie growing  

Yeh, there was loads of protein (cheese) Veg (onions, tomatoes) carbohydrate (pizza base & those yummy bites full to the brim with extra protein!!) 

It was very nice, I only had 2 slices...................... had the rest last night    had extra calcium then as well, Simon and I shared an ice-cream factory


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - you show off   

Tricksy - so glad you ok hun, hope you get some sleep tonight and are ok for doing your hcg - thinking of you      

Lou - good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow hun   

Julia - have pm'd you - hope you had a fab birthday hun  

Night all
Em xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - 2.15   It'll be worth it though. Never thought of pizza as full of protein - that will be my excuse for ever now!

Cleo - yes you did win.   You are the queen of the music rounds. Was great to chat to you and Em - even if I was completely lost on any I'm a celebrity conversations. 

Em - how you doing today?

Hello everyone else. Hope you enjoyed the sunshine today. I took the dogs for a mammouth walk which knackered usall out but was good. Shame I still have work to do now though. I do at least have part of tomorrow off. My sis is taking me to the Tutenkamun exhibition at the Dome. Wanted to see it for years so quite excited.

Will catch up on personals properly tomorrow.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy - 

I am so glad that everything looked good at your scan today.  That must at least be a little off your mind.  Your description of your blast transfer sounds much like mine.  I do wonder now if my other 4 transfers (which were all at the day 3 stage) would actually have gone ahead if I had let them grown further in the lab.

Thanks for sending me the link to our past threads.  Did you know that from Jan 2006 - March 2007 we were chatting in Parts 1,2 and 3.  And now here we are only in November and already on Part 11.  And I guess we should all thank you for this thread as I didn't realise that you were the one that made that original post that was the beginning of the ISIS thread.  History in the making!  I've only read through the first few parts because all the rest seem far too recent.  But it was all really interesting.  In the early days it was just you, me, Lisa and Tidds I think.  A few others posted now and again and it was good to see from some of their tickers that some who just disappeared have children now.  I couldn't believe where nearly two whole years have gone to though.  I was actually quite shocked to learn that since this thread has been up and running I haven't actually cycled.  All my attempts came beforehand.

Anyone watching I'm a Celeb?  I almost felt sorry for Marc being voted out (bit of a shock I think).

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam - I started reading through the 1st one the other night too, but didn't get very far   Yep, it was you, me, Lisa and Tidds in the beginning, and I too noticed how many of the other girls who popped in or were having treatment now either are pregnant or have babies, quite reassuring really.

Well my trigger went well at 2.45am, as predicted I went to sleep and Si stayed up, bless him  

I'm not off work and I'm going riding in a mo, well if it stops pisshhhing down I will, then we are off Christmas shopping later.

Have a good day everyone, catch up later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - I'm so glad that everything is going so well - another  reached! Your follie count sounds really good and your lining extra thick, so all is as it should be. I hope the rain holds up so that you get a decent ride in this morning.

Sam/Tricksy - thank you so much for writing your personal experiences of blasts. You have both clarified things in my mind, and as you say, I have to get beyond EC to determine whether I even have enough eggs to take to blasts (I didn't last time).

Sam - I'm pleased Mark got voted off - his poor girlfriend flew to Oz, as planned, to see him, and meanwhile the man was stringing poor Cerys on, knowing his girlie was arriving soon. I'm sorry for the girlfriend that she has since flown back to the UK but pleased at the outcome, because now he has a taste of what it is like to be publicly humiliated. It was interesting to see that Katie was also in the bottom two. The public really don't like her, even though she currently does not seem to be controversial like she was in the Apprentice (yet!). 

Em thanks for the good wishes about my scan today - I had strange dreams that I was being scanned in Spain (?) in a waiting room for all to see - and my parents were there with me. How bizarre is that! It just shows that whilst I am outwardly not affected by nerves, internally I am very worried that I will have a BFN again. However, what have I got to loose (apart from a large dent in our bank account) and so I shall try and be more positive this time round    .

Loui xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Tricksy:
I'm so pleased all is going ahead for Friday better for you. I'm sending so many positive vibes your way it's clogging up the A12 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sam:
If you go to search and put in my name and birth story it should find it. There is a thread where you post birth stories in the pregnancy section, I spent ages reading it. With the antinatal classes the only one that was helpful was the Hospital visit but you know your way round there eh!!!

re move!
We have not found a house yet and we complete at the end of the month. I'm quite depressed about it as we have been wait a year to sell and now we can't find any where!!!!! We are rent our own how back from the buyer.

Shelley;
nice to here from you hun. Have fun with your niece.

Julia;
Happy belated birthday hun. Glad you had a nice time.

Lisa:
Thinking of you hun. Glad dh is being supportive.

Take care all
Liz xx xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Tricksy - Glad Si stayed up for the trigger........... bless him   Best of luck for tomorrow hun really thinking of you and sending you lots of positives.    p.s really good to have a chinwag 

Liz - Its bloo&y stressfull moving isn't it,  I think the way you've done it is the best way though at least you've sold i think that can be more depressing if you've can't sell and desperate to move.  The right one will just come up,  I suppose it doesnt help being this time of year as they'res not so many houses on the market - Hope you get something soon.

Sam - Was it really just you, me, Tidds and Tricksy on the thread?  God when i think about it i just wish i could look back and see mine as a success story   Still as you said if i'm still ovulating theres always a chance 

Loui - Good luck today for your scan 

Cleo -   on winning the quiz 

its my day off today so i'm back into chelmsford to finish my Chrimbo shopping and then off to see "American Gangster"  looking forward to that.

Take care everyone
love Lisa xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello ladies.

Just back from ISIS and I have been given the go-ahead to start stimming tomorrow - yippee!

Tricksey - wishing you lots and lots of luck tomorrow. Do you know who your consultant is? I looked at the staff photo's on my way out this morning and discovered that Gideon's photo wasn't there - there seems to be a new guy Have you met him yet?

loui xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Well, feeling a little hung over today from last night's Elvis night. It was great fun, and the food was fab, and Elvis was brilliant too. I am not particularly a fan but this guy sounded just like the real thing (although did not look much like Elvis  )

Louie, good luck starting down regging tomorrow. I am sure everything will go well for you. And Tricksy, fantastic news, I am thinking about you and looking forward to hearing some good news soon. 

I really will try and come back and do personals soon. Thanks for all the birthday wishes. I seem to be rushed off my feet at the moment. Got to rush, back later. Emma, thanks for your message - I will reply later  

Hope you are all well.

Julia xxxx

PS:  Shelley, great to see you back, I love your pic, you both look great!!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello Everyone

Hope you are OK!!! Really quick couple of messages - promise to catch up soon.

Tricksey looking  good for tomorrow, just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world and loads of     for loads of lovely health eggs - Good luck will be thinking of you  

Julia - Sorry it's late but glad you had a fab birthday  

Speak soon xxx Spangle xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Good luck for tomorrow Tricksy!!! Can't wait to hear your fab news and will be thinking of you.          

love Cleo

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

In case I don't get on again before tomorrow -    for ec tomorrow Tricksy.

Loui - fab news that you can now start stimmng.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Will try and do personals tonight but if not, good luck Tricksy for tomorrow. Will have everything crossed for you that they get some fab eggs tomorrow.

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Good morning!!

Another friday so its my day off, housework and dog walking looms ahead   but at least i don't have to go to school!!!    School as usual has been stressful, the woman i work with went sick when i got back and she hadn't left any planning so i had to sort out her class and mine. The supply teacher was awful really makes me   They just walk in when the bell goes and expect you to have time to tell them what to do then do their own bloody thing anyway!! Its been manic.

A lovely weekend planned though as going to see my mum and dad and brother and sil tomorrow for a  xmas shopping trip and to spend whats left of my birthday money.

Tricksey -        for today hun!!! Sending you lots of     for fab eggs! Let us know as soon as you can. Will be thinking of you.   Its funny because when everyone was cycling last time i didn't really know what it was all about but now i know exactly whats happening. P.S. whose doing your ec hun?? Loui mentioned she though Gideon might have left.

Angel -  I am the winner!!!!    Ok ok, i'm a show off    . Hows life going hun? Any news on Ben and school?? Or getting Ben a babysitter? I've got a dog who can watch him and he can stey here the night of the party    She's very protective and she's 3 yrs old which is actually 21 in doggy years. I had far too much to drink last night   after a stressful day, oh well i say to myself that after xmas i'll detox .....again!

Lisa - hope you managed to finish your    xmas shopping. i haven't started yet but plan to do some tomorrow. With my family we're doing secret santa as none of us have really got the money this year to go mad. We need all our cash for the new yaer. How was the film hun, not really sure which one it is?? And you're right hun, if you're still ov then there is a chance. Sending you a big    .

Julia - your dinner sounds fab! did you get to go to escape? I hope you had lots of fun.

Cath - have you got a busy weekend hun?? I bet there are a few xmas fayres going on.

Loui - fab news on he go ahead to stim hun      Do you think Gideon has left then?? I liked him alot. They seem to have quite a turn over of staff then as he hasnt been there long. I wonder whose doing Trickseys ec then   i'll pop back and ask  

Sam07 - hows stuff with you?? Are u watching i'm a celeb? What do you think about mark?? The rat   . I just want lynn to go   She's awful, ut good entertainment i suppose.

Spangle - how you doing hun?? Hope life is going well.  

Jojo - hope you're feeling ok hun.

Liz - i think you're in a good position hun, its much easier to find a house than to sell one. At least you gett to stay in yours for a while too. Good luck for finding one though.

 to everyone else, hope you're all ok! 

Lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning all  

Gideon had better not of left!!! I checked on Wednesday and Gideon is doing my egg collection and transfer, unfortunatley I'll have the nurse in there that i don't like but nothing I can do about it really, just got to go with the flow. I'll have a look for his photo when I get in and I'll ask if he's got any plans to go, I won't be happy if he's leaving, I really like him and trust him implicitly  

Thank you all so so much for all of your messages and texts (and card Julia!)   it means so much to me. I have had a really ****e week, everything that could of gone wrong has gone wrong and more. I feel so so stress out, quite looking forward to some sedation this afternoon to chill me out   I will let you all know how it goes this afternoon. I've got to be there at 1.45, only 10 more mins of being able to drink so I'm gonna shoot off and make a quick Jasmine tea, I'll be back in an hour or so

You are all very special people and this would not be as easy if I didn't have you lot to talk to, so thank you    

Lots of Love 

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ah hun      not long now. Its nerve wracking but so eggciting!

Well just called admissions to chase up my date for Hysteroscopy and they have given me 19th dec   They said technicaly due to targets they should see me sooner but it would be with another consultant. I said i was happy to wait for Dr Whitlow as he is the endo specialist. 

I know you've had this done Tricksey, has anyone else. Dh is worried that i will be feeling crap all over xmas. I thought the GA might make me feel crappy but tha i should be ok to go to an axmas party on Dec 21st? what do you think??

I just want to get it done so i can go ahead with tx as planned in jan.
love Cleo


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Woohoo Cleo thats great news, I know its right on top of Christmas but at least you can get cracking as soon as you've had a period after the op. The op itself was fine for me. I was not in pain really, just crampy pains afterwards, like period pains, but hopefully not as bad as the ones you get normally!!! 

You should be fine for your Christmas party, you may feel a little bloated but apparently booze does wonders for that!! 

So glad that you have finally got your date xdx

Gotta dash off and get dressed   be back soon xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

poo just realised af is due on the 16th of dec, will they still do it?? Gona call back and check. i don't want to go in jan!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Panic over!!! Just called them and they said that its fine. So full steam ahead.

More booze for me for xmas then Tricksey, for medicinal purposes    

I'm having it done under General anasthetic, a wimp i know!! But i found ec, hycosy etc very painful and gideon thinks its because of my endo. So not aking any chances this time.

I just cant wait!!! So pleased we can go again after xmas!!!

  to all!!

P.S i must be mad, who in there right might gets excited about someone having a route through their privates with a camera looking for polyps!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

so glad that its all ok for you, phew  

Its mad what we get excited about isn't it!!!   and remember that red wine is good for your lining, it may need repairing after the 0p so plenty just in case  

I'm all shower and ready to go now, I'm starving hungry and need a drink!!!! Only an hour to go xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Only an hour!!! Yey!!

i need some  motivaion, still in my pj's and only done half the housework. Still got to walk the dog too. Instead i've made a coffee. Help i need a kick up the bum.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

GET YOUR LAZY **** GOING   

    I'm only jealous     Hope you get all of your stuff done, talk the doggie for a walk its lovely out there. We rode this morning and it was blinking cold but really nice, wrap up warm


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok I'm almost ready to go, now officially ****ting myself   be back later to let you know how many eggs in my basket


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Good luck Tricksy  

     

Rachel xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Tricksy - fingers and toes all crossed for you today    

Loui - good luck with stimming Sat  ! Hope it goes well and not too many side effects.

Hello everyone else!

I'm beginning to think more seriously about adoption and about going to the information meeting. Hope I can pluck up the courage ... But been thinking about it a lot recently.

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - how did it go hon? I'm sorry that I worried you about not seeing Gideon's photo. It's not there is it? I hope that everything went really well and that you are nicely tucked up in bed and your DH is fussing around you.
Lots of love,

Loui xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy - I know it is far to late to wish you luck now because you are probably either in the theatre or in recovery now so just to let you know I hope all goes well.  Look forward to hearing your update.

Lisa - You may yet be a success story.  Don't ever give up hope.  I know you have decided that enough is enough as far as treatment is concerned but as far as I am concerned as long as our ovaries are still working, dh is fine, tubes are fine then there is just as much chance as a BFP naturally as with IVF.

Liz - We thought about renting back from our buyer but luckily found somewhere in time.  I know it is quite a horrible thing to do - ie pay someone else to live in your own house but at least you don't have to pack up twice.

Cleo/Loui - Maybe I am a bit of a pushover but I really did feel a bit sorry for Marc.  He seems to now be putting his girlfriend first and to be really regretful for the pain he has caused.  If they really did genuinely fall in love (Cerys and Marc) then it most be hard to hide this when you are in close quarters 24 hours a day, away from home and with people who are more or less strangers.  Loui - good luck with the downregging!

Rivka - Glad to hear you are thinking about adoption because at least then you have a plan B.  How does dh feel about it now?  I do warn you though that when you go for these info meetings you tend to walk out feeling a bit depressed because in my mind they almost present worst case scenario to put off the timewasters.  I know or know of three couples who have adopted and all of those have been successful eventually.


Sam


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Sam - I called to ask for the information pack today. Will look at it with DH. He said he'll go with me to theinformation meeting if I like, and I said it's no committment or pressure on him, just me wanting to find out more. We'll see how we go readingthier stuff, first.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - you do make me laugh hun   i know what you mean - you must be mad to be happy that someones going to be routing around ya bits but it will be worth it in the end. Is it a very long op? im not sure what its all for, sorry   can you explain a little more? if you dont mind?? sorry still cant tell you wether we can come on the 8th or not but will do asap - as for Ben, im not mentioning boarding at the moment, leaving it up to him to bring it up, perhaps he will forget about it??!!!

Tricksy - thanks for texting me your news hun, i wont share it sweetie its for you to do, just want you to know how pleased i am for you         for your eggs and dh's   getting it on to Pat Boon (who is he anyway!!!!!) rest up darlin    

Loui123 - great news you can start stimming hun, are you on Puregon? if so how many iu?     make sure you drink plenty hun  

Cath - dont let Cleo take all the glory for the quiz, you got as many points as her   

Shelley - really good to hear from you - hope you are ok  

Julia - hope you have had a good week hun  

Liz - i hope you sort things out soon with your house, try not to get to down, especially if you can rent your house back until you find somewhere, big hugs  

Lisa - you know where i am, please dont suffer alone,    

Right must dash - take care all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo,

Meant to say that I have had hysts in the past - 6 in fact.  I know any operation is a bit nerve wracking especially if you have not had one before but a hyst is really a very minor op.  One of those 6 hysts was done while I was awake and all I felt was slight minor cramping.  To be quite honest, with the ones I had under GA the hardest part was the fasting beforehand.  Because you have to fast it means you go into the op not feeling your best.  When I woke up on a few occasions I had cramping but others not (probably when they gave me painkillers before I woke).  As far as recovery was concerned it was a matter of getting over the GA - the next day I was back to normal.  Personally speaking I found the hyst less painful than either EC or HSG but I don't blame you for choosing the have the GA - I still would do too as far less nervewracking.  Pleased too you don't have to wait to long and have enough time to recover for xmas. 

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Woohooo Tricksey      You rest up now and can't wait to hear tomorrows news.      Oh and thanks for the kick up the bum. i did end up taking the doggie out and i went to the gym! I am soooo good aren't i   

Angel -   glad i made you laugh hun. Basically they're going to stick a 7mm in diameter camera up my cervix to have a look in my womb for polyps! i know you're jealous as it sounds like lots of fun doesn't it     I'm excited though as it means hopefully we can go gain with tx after xmas. I go to see the gyno whose doidn it on moday and i'm going to discuss my endo with him just in case hey think it might be better to have a lap as i know i have endometrial cyst. Just want it all sorted b4 tx starts, no stone unturned!! Hope ben has put all houghts of going away to boarding school and stay living with you til he's 40!!    

Sam/Loui - mark does seem like a lovely guy but come on how would have reacted if that was your partner?? he might regret it and i beleive that you can't help the way you feel but i'm not sure i would be able to get over being humiliated on tv in front of millions. 


love to all,

off to light the open fire   and get a glass of wine  

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Well I've finally woken up  

I managed to text those of you who I've got numbers for and then crashed on the sofa with my wheat bag, I literally woke up 10 mins ago   

Thanks again for all of your good wishes, it seems to of worked, we got *10 eggs[color]**

I know that those of you I texted have already heard this but apparentley it was the funniest egg collection they have ever done  It started off with the Pat Boone CD. For those that don't know, before my Grandad died and while we were doing our last cycle, my Grandad said to me that we didn't need this ivf stuff all we needed was a bit of Pat Boone and he would sort us out, so we got the CD and took it with us today. Pat Boone is a cross between Val Doonican and Elvis    seriously, look on HMV's website and you may be able to listen to one of his albums. As soon as Sarah put it on everyone started to laugh, Gideon said that he's never done an egg collection to music before and Julie laughed and laughed as the tunes got worse and worse!!!!! I had my sedation and immediatley asked for more, then as they put my legs in the stirrups announced that I'd done my lady garden especially for them     I remember it being a little uncomforable and said **** quite a lot but I don't really remember. At the very end, in quite a loud voice, I looked down at Gideon and said ' have you just shoved something up my ****?? '    

All in all it was fine, I asked outright if Gideon was leaving and he is not, you know me, not backwards in coming forwards   Apparently he has not had his picture up yet I saw that Tom Boto was there today as well, never seem him before (Loui - easy to tell the difference as Tom is dark skinned and about 7ft tall!!)

Simon has just ordered all of my favourite chinese for dinner and I have to admit that I am starving 

Hope that your ok, Loui I hope that your stimming has gone well today hun, any probs give me a shout xxx

Lots of Love to you all, I'll let you know how the love shack gets on overnight 

Tricksy xxx*


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy -     on the number of eggs. Here's lots of    to help them get on down with the   tonight. Had a good   at your Pat Boone cd and asking Giddon that! Did you leave Terry the cd to play to them overnight?

Cleo - well done on going to the gym and taking the dog out. I have to admit I use the dogs as an excuse not to join a gym or go on the treadmill. I had my hysteroscopy under local and was dreading it after a v painful hycosy but it was fine. Barely a twinge but if you're worried about the pain it's better to go for ga so you're not all tense about it which can make it 10 times worse. 

Loui - how are the stims injections going?

Rivka - pleased you're getting the information about adoption. It can't hurt as you're not commiting to anything at this stage. I agree with Sam that they give you the worst case scenario to weed out those who arent' totally commited but I found the stories of the people who had adopted were inspiring. 

Hello to everyone else. Hope you're looking forward to a lovely weekend. 

Busy one for us. It's the Xmas market at Cressing Temple Barns which is heaving, then we go straight into 3 days at a Red Cross Market at the Guildhall in London which finishes the same day I have a massive corporate order to deliver. Roll on Thursday, when I'm booking myself a massage at 5 lakes if I ever get the time to call them! Thankfully we have a friend helping out loads at the moment so we're not as stressed as normal and I may even get to bed tonight.

Choc is calling so I'll say night.

Cathie x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Tricksy hun - i have tears running down my face from your very detailed explaination of egg collection     i can just imagine you telling Gideon about your lady garden - and then shouting out 'have you put something up my a*s*' its just so so funny - i hope you dont mind me laughing sweetie but i know what you are like and can so imagine what you were like in there (obviously im not imagining you in too much detail     ) i hope you enjoy your chinese hun     for lots of embies forming tonight hun     lots of love to you       

Em xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yum Yum a chinese!! You deserve it. y don't you make it a romantic dinner and put a bit of pat on again     rest up hun.


I'm a bit bored as dh is watching missionimpossible 3 ....again. he swears blind he hasn't seen it but we watched together on dvd last xmas    men !


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Well done Tricksy, thats a great number of eggs fingers crossed for you!!!!! Me and dh both laughed about your egg collection hun. Good luck and take it easy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - yes hun, men - i having to suffer darts at the moment     think i need to regain some control of the tv remote!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello my lovely ladies oh how i have missed u all ,but have to say feeling so much better   

tricksy.well done u im soooooo pleased ,well thats something to tell ur child or children when they grow up ,and i bet ur grandad was lauhging to and watching u every step off the way and bringing u lots off love and helping them little    and embies make beautiful music together.u deserve this and i am hoping this is ur turn for the   lots of love to u hunny just rest now and enjoy ur chineese yum yum.  

cleo,hello sweetie so pleased u now have a date for ur op ,did u get much else done today?its so hard when its   outside all u want to do is stay in lite the fire and wrap up warm ,glad dh is going with greg he is really looking forward to it ,but tell him not to worry as dh is still not that good     .looking forward to seeing u  on the 8th but getting worried as i want lots of people to come.well take care hope u get all ur shopping done.  

em,hello my sweet thank u soo much for all ur messages i mean what i say ur a lovely person and ur kind words really do help ,i really hope u can make it on the 8th i would love for u to come and tom and  if ur reaaly struggling to get a sitter why dont u bring ben with u as there will be a couple of teenagers there,its up to u i dont mind.how ru feeling now?i hope ben does change his mind bout boarding,like u say if u dont mention it maybe he wont again.what has he asked for christmas?well take carte and pls come .  

liz.i no how stressful moving is i hate that part the most ,did u say u was coming on the 8th i would love for u to come same for u if u dont want to leave faith then bring her with u ,but if not i understand have u done ur christmas shopping yet bet u have gone mad on faith i wouldnt beable to stop my self there is so much nice girly things and they are all so cute.well hope to see u soon. 

julia,hello hun,glad u had a good night out sounds like u had a good time,some people i work with went there the same nite u did (black guy with elvis type hair and a really loud laugh u may have seen him its hard not to miss him) are all ur family still over or have they all gone?what does james want for christmas?do u get carried away with his pressents?oh i remember a while ago u was saying one of ur friends is training in something and using u and dh ,and that it helps with fertility just wonderd how it was going,i may be wrong but sure it was u.anyway cu on the 8th.  

cath.my godness do u ever stop u must try to relaxe abit more u do far to much,if i was ur dh i would be booking u in for a pamper day just for u ,(i put that in as i no he reads ur post and messages so i hope gets the hint    ) i saw ur stall in town and it looked very tempting but im afraid i could not buy any as im still on my diet,im sure ur dh was there in the morning helping set it up but i was not sure otherwise i would have said hello.can u and dh make the 8th i would be lovely to see u and meet ur dh.well i hope u get some time to relaxe soon.take care .  


rvika,hello did u go somewhere nice for dinner when i saw u the other nite ? and it does not hert just going along to the meetings about addoption like u said there is no harm in getting more info,good luck with that hope it answers some questions for u and dh.ru ready for christmas yet?well take care. 

lisa.hello hun how ru doing.sorry the addoption meeting did not go as u thought but at least u no there is another option,and like sam said ur still ovulating so who nos i really hope u get some good news soon just try to stay   as it may happen.ru still coming on the 8th as it would lovely to see again and dh. 


debs.hello hun how ru doing i noticed u have been away for a while it really does help ,but pls come back soon.glad u now have a date at least u know where u stand now and lets hope the quicker they get it out the way the quicker u can really get started,think we may look into egg sharing now just not sure.i forgot ru going private or nhs first time?and ru coming along on the 8th like i have said to everyone else i would love to see u there and meet dh so i hope u can make it.well hopefully cu there. 

spangle.hello hun how ru,what have u been up to?when do u start ur treatment again?hope ur ok. 


sam2007 ,hello i cant belive how quick ur ticker is moving along now,glad u and babe r ok just u hold on in there .not long now.just u take care. 

jojo.well a little boy ur having how exciting ,have u got a name yet?glad ur scan went well and baby is doing well not long for u now either .what fantastic christmas pressent. 

hi to everyone else sorry but i have been doing this post for iover an hour and still havent said what ive been up to yet but hi to u all and sending u all lots of       .well where do i start ,been looking after greg all week as he has only one eye at the mo and has been in and out of hospital,thought at first he had conjuntervituse (not sure if i spelt that right) but he had abit of metal in there and the doctor sent him away with no anti biotics or eye cream so he now has an infection in both eyes,its getting better but men who would have them,oh bless.i have lost another 3 pounds on my diet so altogether i have lost 5pounds  my gym says i weigh less than weight watchers so im gong by them,so really pleased lets hope it keeps coming off.and just been running arround getting gregs party sorted i would like to no who is coming for defo if u all dont mind letting me no it will be so nice to see u all to get drunk  (not mentioning any names    ) and have a dance (sorry tricksy u wont beable to)but u can watch us make pratts off urselfs     ,and we can all try to fotget about tx for the night.well hope u can all come .love u guys and have missed u all.well im back and hear to stay        .lots off   to u all.


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Tricksy

Just wanted to say congrats on lots of lovely egg, egg collection sounded uurrr interesting!!     Now sending loads of     for lots of lovely embies     Are you hoping for blasts. When do you et them back Loads of luck  

So glad Gideon is staying he was one of the main reasons for me staying at the ISIS - good news!
Maybe I can take my camera when I go to get his pic on the wall   Then he has to stay  

Cleo - I watched that on Sunday quite good but could not watch again and again (Tom Cruise annoys me too much for that!) Know what you mean about ment though they just watch the same thing again and again!!!

Angel - good you seem a bit   at the mo, hope you keep it up   Mind you darts is not a good way to keep you happy  

Rivka - good luck concernng adoption, let us know what you think when you have read up.

Julia - hope you have recovered from your birthday antics x

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all OK.

LOL Spangle xxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sorry for the spelling and getting my words mixed up im so tied that post made my eyes hert.sorry


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Shelley we must have posted at the same time.
Glad you are back   Both DH and I have bth had all our tests now all that is left to do is DH make a magic deposit in to what he claims is a stupidly small tube and then my AF to arrive then I will be chasing the ISIS to get the ball rolling. Want to know which drugs so I can start ringing around for the best price.
Glad you are feeling better


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all!!

Well, I was all set to write to you all tonight but time has crept up on me whilst I was reading all your posts, so I am off to bed now. The two LARGE glasses of wine has not helped either, but I promise I will write to you all personally tomorrow.

Tricksy, glad all went well today. I hope Pat Boone worked his magic for you. Sorry I missed you today. James was upset he did not see you or Amber, but I said you were busy. Sorry to hear about your very stressful time at work, but hopefully you are more chilled now, and those eggs and sperm are getting it on tonight and making lots of lovely babies for you.

Lisa, I am sorry you are feeling down at the moment. It is such a hard decision for you to make, and always in the back of your mind is the hope that a miracle will happen. I really really hope that will happen for you. In my experience, so many people I have told about having IVF have told me that they know people who had IVF and then came to the decision to adopt and then got pregnant naturally, once the pressure was off. I hope with all my heart that this happens for you too. You are brave for going to the adoption meetings, as I am sure the stories they tell you are not nice. 

Rivka, likewise, I am impressed that you are thinking of adoption too. I would love to think about adoption but Gordon is not keen so I am glad you have the support of your DH. How is the hedgehog? Hope he is growing well!

Cleo, glad your appointment is through for your op. It does seem funny to be pleased about someone fiddling around up there, but hopefully it will give you some answers and let treatment progress quickly. I am due another colposcopy soon but I HATE them so have been putting it off, although know I shouldn't as I don't want any abnormalities to progress. I wish I could have general for that, I find it SO uncomfortable.

Cath, you are amazing! I wish I had your energy!! I hope you make thousands over Christmas with the chocolate - you deserve to as you have been working so hard.

Emma, thanks for your message. I will reply soon, honest! Please try and come to Greg's party, it would be great to see you there and have a few drinks together!!

Will do more personals tomorrow. I had a great birthday although have been feeling really down this week. I think the thought of being 40 in less than a year is quite depressing me. I was looking forward to it as I have a big holiday and party planned for my 40th, but I don't want to get old!! I also re-joined Topnotch today as I really need to try and get some weight off and get fit. I am going to try and set myself a goal for my 40th, as I don't want to be a big fat 40!! Shelley, I did see you colleagues on Wednesday night. It was a good night. They do them often so perhaps we could all arrange to go to the next one. We had a good night but I wish we were sat on the table with people we knew instead of strangers. They were fun but not as good fun as going with people you know.

Anyway, take care everyone. Come on Tricksy's eggs and sperms!!!

See you all soon.

Love Julia XXX


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. 

Tricksy - hope you have some fantastic news about lots of embies this morning.   Just got your text. Fab news. Can I borrow Pat Boone for my tx?

Julia - the Elvis night sounded fab. Was that at 1408? I love that place. We used to get Chinese once in a blue moon but since we found there we go most weeks now. Well done for joining the gym, exercise is great for making you feel more positive. Don't worry about turning 40, it's not that old and you certainly don't look it - or fat. It's just an excuse for a massive party  

Shelley-nice to see you back.  I'll pop up to the party for a bit (unless I have a disaster with the choc) but dh won't make it. Looking forward to it.

Hope everyone else is fine. Off to bed now as only got 3 hours between packaging more chocolate and Daisy decidng to bark every half hour till we got up.   I've taken them for a mega walk and then they had a romp in the garden with Daisy's boyfriend Oscar so I'm going to make the most of a quiet spell.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Tricksy -  Great news on your text this morning hunny !!!!!!So glad all went well and i think your EC will go down in history as the funniest one yet     I bet Simon was laughing when you said about your lady garden to Gideon    Have lots of rest now and take it easy sending you big hugs and positives      
Will you go back in on Monday for ET? 

Julia - Glad you had a great birthday sounds like a right giggle!  Have your visitors left now?  

Shelley - Lovely to hear from you hunney! Well done on the weight loss, Glad your feeling better and yes we'll be coming to Greg's party.

Rivka - Thats great that you are going to the next adoption meeting, will you be going to the one in Chelmsford?

Cath - Is it the Cressing Temple one today?  I might try and get down there today.......but its so bloo&y cold!!!

Cleo - Glad you got your apointment through hunney at least thats one step closer now.

Emma -  Hope your ok too huney

Sam - You know what when i read your post about i've got as much chance naturally as IVF i thought.............Thank you Sam your bloo&y well right,  Dr Lower said exactly the same to me too,  I really have got to look at it like that without getting all obsessive about it again and in the meantime i'm going to go and see the private adoption agency next month and get the ball rolling on that side of things so thanks Sam you gave me the kick up the a*se i needed!  So i am starting the aspirin again this week,  with a good B vitamin suppliment and i might even try some Agnus Castus to try and get my hormones controlled a bit.

Loui - Hope the stimmings coming along nicely for you - Are you sniffing or injecting?  

Spangle - Not long now for you - Is it a fresh cycle your doing next time?


Its DH's birthday tomorrow and we have got a really busy weekend this one.......that should keep us out of trouble!   By the way ladies American Gangster was brilliant (thats if you like Mafia type films)


Have a good weekend everyone
Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi ladies!

Tricksy - I am so pleased that your EC went well - 10 eggs - that is such good news. You made me laugh about your CD and your lady garden!!! Can I borrow the CD from you for my CD? I can't wait to see Gideon's face when he hears the same music!!! Thank you for enquiring whether Gideon is staying - he really must get a photo so that no-one else thinks he has left too! I'm glad that a lot of you have said what a lovely guy he is - I had my reservations at first - I had not met him before my EC last time, and when I walked into the theatre he didn't introduce himself to me. The only way I worked how who the consultant was, was because he was staring at my lady parts, and I cringed with embarrassment   .

Angel - I am on injectable puregon and my dose has gone up from 150 iu's (last IVF) to 450 iu's to try to get more than 3 mature eggs from 9 retrieved. I have my first scan on Mon and so hopefully I will have quite a few follies showing. Fingers crossed    .

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Sorry that i havn't been on earlier, its been a hectic day    

I had a really good nights sleep last night but was awake early so Simon took me down to do Cropi and she was a cow-bag     She shoved Simon out of the way 3 times, she is just taking the pee and trying her luck   I told him to belt her one but she was running off too quick!!! We got home and had the agonising wait for Terry to ring, as some of you already know, out of our 10 eggs 9 have fertilized      we are so pleased. 

Friends of ours are desperatley trying to get their girls a Wii for Christmas and can't get one anywhere, Simon called in a favour at one of his customers and they got him one   so I went with Simon for a drive to Saffron Waldon to pick it up. It was a bit too much to be honest, the suspension in his car is pretty hard, we should of gone in my tank but hey ho. As compensation Si took me to Jamie Oliver's parents pub for lunch, it was fanflippngtastic, I rolled out and was ready for the drive home   I am totally pooped but had a great day   

I'm sorry there are no personals tonight, I am knackered   Just want to say that its great to see you back Shelley, missed you hun xxxx Si, Me, Lisa and Steve are all coming to Gregs party, hope that he is feeling better soon. I'll be bringing the video camera    Do you want us to bring any food 

Loui - Hope that the stimming goes ok, I was on 460 iu's too this time, got fingers crossed for you hun xx 

Lots of Love everyone xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

forgot to say that I am not having the HGC jabs after egg transfer, Gideon wants me on Gesterone () think thats what it is. Jabs in the   every night, and much to Simon's horror he's going to have to do them


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

Tricksy - well doe on so many eggs fertilising! Lots of    for blastos on Wednesday - I was pg on blasto and hope you will be too (with better results, goes without saying!). Take care.

Julia - DH is also not too keen. But he agreed to go the meeting with me with an open mind, I told him no pressure and I'm not assuming he'll like the idea, but I think we need to know more.

Lisa - I'm not sure I'm going to the next one, because it's the evening when we have our Christmas party at work (very shallow, aren't I?  ). So probably the one in January. Happy birthday to your hubby tomorrow! Hope your party is fun.

Shelley - poor DH, I hope his eyesight is better soon.

Cathie - you are really busy now! Glad your friend is helping you, and hope you get your treat on Thursday.

Rivka x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Ladies, hope you are all ok  

Tricksey - what happens with egg collection - i am so worried. Because of my religion, i dont want any destroyed and thinking of not having too many collectied - so they dont throw any away as such - but to be honest i dont know what happens. Just waiting for the appointment now - all test are in and extremely worried now. Had a dream last night i was pregnant and gave birth - all happened quickly, then woke up. Weird

Anyhow - what happens with ICSI Im fine and John has low count - do they do anything to me? Im so worried, i dont know if i can go thorugh with it.

Laura x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy,hello sweetie i have to say u make me laugh so much when i read ur posts     the things u come out with.but i have to say im sooooooooo pleased for u and si u deserve this soooo much ,glad ur coming and no i dont want u to bring anything just ur lovely self and si i want u to have agood time and enjoy urself and that  is the same for everyone,im taking our camcorder to not sure how much will get filmed.but i will give it ago.

well i have got my niece tomorrow and cant wait not sure where tro go yet but i dont mind as long as i get to spend some time with her,bet i will be nackerd tomorrow night iwill let u all know how it goes.well spk again soon.lots of   shelley.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello laura nice to see u back,and that ur getting moving now wish i was at that stage,but my time will come.i thought u knew what was involved with what u and i have to go through,i know the basics but have not read to much into it yet.i accepted u on myface.well hope ur well.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie from me (as usual). 

Laura - don't worry about them destroying embryos, they won't if you ask them not to. How many eggs become embryos, and how many survive to transfer is down to nature. They won't discard any that might be viable. I have one frostie which is not that great a grade and the suggestion was that it probably wouldn't be worth freezing and using later. However I didn't feel I could abandon it having gone through so much to get that far and they have it stored somewhere. Are you starting soon?

Lisa - Cressing is tomorrow as well but sounds like you're busy.  Hope you and dh have a good time for his birthday. Great to hear you more positive about things. Sam is right, there's as much chance of it happening naturally as through tx and you're already working on getting the right balance in your life so something good will come of it. 

Shelley - have a fab day with your neice tomorrow. Anything you do with her will be great as she'll be sooo pleased to be spending time with you again.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh ~Shelley I was wondering when your day was with your neice, you must be so excited  why not go with the flow and ask her what she wants to do? Just enjoy the day together. Its meant to be a nice day, why not go to the zoo??

Laura - Did you have your tests done at Isis or did the doctor do them?? If the doc did them then that would explain why you have not been given the low down. Not sure if this link will work, its taken from Isis's website, its very informative on how ivf works http://www.isisfertility.com/procedures/data_sheets/in_vitro_fert.php During our last cycle we got 11 eggs, 10 fertilised and by the time we got to blasts there were 2 left  just 2. If there are embryos left then you have them frozen, they don't destroy them, although I 'think' that your religion are not very clear on the freezing issue either, are they ok with the drugs though With icsi, because John's sperm is not of a high count they will take a single sperm, knock its tail off and inject it directly into your egg, fingers crossed it will fertilise. If you look on Isis's website www.isisfertility.com you will find lots of info and details on the procedures. It would take far too long to go into detail over the procedures 

/links


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Awww thanks hun, got refered by Dr Marfleet - but i have never saw her, saw the spanish consultant (who has left, only found out by calling and asking if all our results were in). 

NHS done all our tests, so that saved lots  .

Yes johns count is under 1 mil and low mot.

Have never had anything explained, only thing i have found out is in my degree - about IVF but very brief because we are doing cell physiology and genetics so learning ore about meiosis and dividing and how the cells are produced, what hormones and how they are produced, the chances of inherited diseases so not much about the process of ICSI and what happens. So i knownothing.

I can freeze cells, but they have to be used, icant just freeze them and leave them etc. I am glad that nothing is destroyed - i would feel so guilty about it!

I am just so worried this isnt going to work!


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Forgot to say hello shelly , you ok sweetie - thanks for the invite - unfortunatly the blooming in laws are over and we have to see them - am frightened about that too! She scares me and dont even want us to have children - didnt sayanything when i miscarried grrrr ok i am having an emotional night alright thats for sure!!! xx

Your treatment will come so soon - ours have - only this time last year u was sitting in the waiting room for the first time, you was a few months behind and believe me it will come soon! I am worried about not having the oppotunity to chill before hand!!! You will be fine, and we will all be here for you when it is your time x

Thanks for your answers everyone - better to hear from those who have experienced it first hand. Man i want my mum here, im only little!!!


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info tricksy - im so frightened now - dont think i can do it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Tricksy, It sounds as though all is going well. I am praying that you get a BFP this time and have a baby this time next year - and all the rest of you lovely ladies too of course. Gordon and I went to The Cricketers a few years ago for his birthday. The food was amazing, and we had a lovely weekend there. Perhaps you could go for a weekend to celebrate your BFP you are gonna get (if you have any money left by then of course!!)

Laura, sorry you are feeling so worried about your forthcoming treatment. I am sure Isis will go through everything with you, especially relating to your religion.

Cath, we may be able to come to Cressing tomorrow. Gordon is meant to be arranging to visit his sister but has not rung her yet (typical man!) so we may have a free day, in which case I will be there! Yes, it was Banquet 1408. The food was great there. Perhaps we could all go there one day for a meet up.

Shelley, I am SO glad you are back with us! Enjoy your day with your neice tomorrow. I bet she is SO excited about seeing you too. Enjoy your day. Gord and I will be at the party, although won't be there until about 9 as we have our annual Christmas Lights switching on party with the neighbours that night - we have a new fab inflatable this year of Santa on his sleigh with the reindeer - what a big kid I am!!

Better dash. I am missing the film we are meant to be watching. I hope to catch up with personals soon!

Love you all.

Julia xxxxxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Went to ToysRUs yesterday and yes have gone a bit mad on toys don't know where they are all going to go, better find a house soon!!!!!!!

Shelley:
Sorry I can't make Greg's party will miss seeing you all. Glad you are feeling better about everything. Hope you have the best day tomorrow with your niece and I hope your sis is nice.

Tricksy;
Good news on all thous eggs fertilising, I'm so excited for you. Bet they all go to blastysts.

Laura:
If you go to blastyst with your embryos it's a more natural way for them to select the strongest ones as most will not get there. Hope when you go to Isis they will clear up all your questions. You just have to say to yourself if I want kids this is the only way.

Lisa:
I want to see that film was it really good?

Julia:
I can just imagine that big Santa on your front garden you will have to take some pic's!!

Cathy:
You must think of choc all day at the moment, when does it start to calm down?

Loui:
Not long now for you hope it all goes well with your scan.

Hi everyone else hope you are all getting on well with your Xmas shopping.

takecare
Liz xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy - What are you like!!!!  Seriously great news on EC and fert rate.  So pleased for you.  Are you going to take PB into ET?  Have you heard how your embies are doing?

Lisa -  You don't sound to me like you are ready to give up and I really don't think you should.  The decision to stop IVF though is a sensible one.  Somehow or other, although I have never given up on a BFP, I did become less obsessional about ttc.  In fact the day before I got my bFP I went out and got drunk.  It wasn't until I got home from the pub that I realised that my nipples were hurting (the only other time this has happened was at O or when I was pregnant) so I thought that was strange.  The next day, with a massive hangover, I did my HPT.  Now I would never have even allowed myself the one drink if that had been an IVF cycle.  It is hard to describe but I had got myself into the situation where I still did everything I could to make a pregnancy possible (ie the baby aspirin, sex at the right time) but come the 2ww I forgot all about it and in fact wasn't even taking folic acid!!!!  So good luck to a new frame of mind.  Would you consider taking clomid again being as it worked for you once?

Shelley - How is dh now?

Laura - I have the same dilemna re spare embryos (although not because of religious reasons).  I have 2 in the freezer at ISIS - both good quality blasts.  Now I've been told that because I have a very poor thaw rate the chances of success with them is very low.  But what do I do with them?  I couldn't bear to have them destroyed but my alternative is to one day pay x amount (of money we no longer have) to do a FET which probably won't work.  But in your case if you are successful first time round then you can store the extras for another go in the future.

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Laura - ICSI is the same process as IVF in the way that you will still have to take meds to prepare for egg collection - the only thing that is different is that the embryologist inserts the sperm into collected eggs.    to you hun - and dont worry too much, we are here for you  

Not up to anymore personals im afraid - feeling sh*te, me and dh not getting on great, had a bad feeling yesterday when i looked at him and seriously questioned whether i want this relationship anymore, my head is so messed up   he is out with 3 of the 4 kids he could have before me, it kills me     

Sorry for the me post
Em xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps i know i sound like a real B I T C H but its HIS fault we are in this situation - how can i overcome this anger for him    

Sorry (Again) x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks hun, thats really sweet of you to reply

I really hope you can sort things out soon. I stayed up till 6am this morning thinking the same things - do i realyl want all of this - he doesnt care what i have to go through and i have no family around me to help, im only 26!

I hope that thinks will work out for you , this fertility thing is not natural and really plays on our emotions, and the scary thing is infertility and problems are increasing. 

Dont worry about no personals, i wish i could give you a hug right now  

Laura x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just seen your second bit - and i feel resentment too, and i know 99% of you aren't religious but i get told to forgive all the time and be merciful - yet all this pain is making ME bitter inside and chews me up like me eating a roast dinner!!!

I don't know how to deal with it either - the only thing is pray ab0ut it - we all deal with it differently. Have you got a diary? When i get really low about it and start feeling that pit of hate in my belly I start writing all of it down, instead of shouting at him because i know that is not the best solution (by hurting someone you love, you will regret it!). When i write these things down i sob, one of those real deep sobs and get it all out. I have a hue cry , then have a big hug with him because i know he is hurting too - hes just a man who cant show it like us.

I know this may not help you. I wish i had the answer. All i know that bitterness and blame can eat you up inside and is the worse feeling in the world and can lead to you saying something , doing something you will regret maybe.

But he must not forget that you are in mourning and he needs to be there for you.

I'm sorry if this is waffle. I cant express words to well in writing (my dyslexia). All i know is that we have all had those feelings and it hurts   I wish i could magic them away for you x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Laura - i too am religious and i struggle with the forgiveness bit and beat myself up constantly about the way i feel - its so horrendous living with the feelings i have knowing that its not of God and it makes me feel ten times worse  

Hun im sorry you too struggle with it all - its just all sooooooo pants - no words can describe it, big hugs to you too  

Em xx

ps i couldnt write a diary, my dh would want to read it - he snoops around when im not home too so i couldnt hide it either


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

God understands though hun - this life isnt hat he intended it be and he knows we are only dust eh? Things will be better soon, and thats another reason i have hope. I know in the future i wil ave as many chldren as i want to when everything is sorted out (without getting too religious on the board lol)

Maybe him finding the diary might help? If he doesnt listen to you one way - maybe this way is the only way?

 x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you Laura


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

You are more than welcome x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Emma - Do you mean that your dh has only recently had sperm problems?  I can understand your resentment because I would be the same.  It is probably harder in that if that is the case you dh was able to have them no problems with a previous partner?  In fact your comments have made me feel a little bit more appreciative towards my dh.  I'm sure that with me the problems were all with me.  And yet despite the thousands we have spent he has never said a word in anger or blame.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ditto - whenever we argue my DH never says anything nasty or bitter - in the last 9 years!!!!! Im blaiming the hormones  .....

Sam did you fall naturally?


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Laura - Amazingly, somehow yes I did.


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

WOw, thats cool. funny how these things work eh? My hubby has less than a mill, but we fell in May .. we relaxed - I am sure thats the solution! So did you use any tricks lol


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

I know that the one thing us ladies suffering from IF want to hear is "just relax" but I'm sure that in my case it really did help.  With this BFP I was so busy I just didn't give a thought to the fact that I was in the 2WW (quite unlike me as normally I symptom spot).  And last year I got a BFP (miscarried) and that was while I was downregging for IVF.  So again just when I would have least expected it.  Problem is that sort of relaxed /take your mind of it all state can only come naturally.  As for you, at least you know that it is possible for a natural BFP.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sam if you read my profile you would see that dh had a vas then reversal - he is the cause, i cant help it if im angry. We are all different and deal with things differntly.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well i've had a lovely weekend at my mum and dads but it had a bit of a black cloud over it as my brother and his wife were coming but didn't. My brother was in a car accident on friday, a long story but he seems ok. Just worried about hiim as he has a alot of worry at the moment and i think that its all gettting too much for him. He called to tell my mum about the car accident but we haven't heard from him since and he won't answer our calls. I just hope he's ok   

I'm off to see my gyno consultnant tom and i'm going to ask if he thinks i need another lap for my cyst, just want my insides in the best condition (that they can be) iykwim.

Em - sorry you're feeling crap today hun   . I'm sure we've spoken b4 about this and i remember conversations and posts about his ex, do you get on with his children?  I can only think how hard it must be for you hun. I know that its so hard not to lay blame for infertility. I always blame myself and dh is brilliant with me, but i have to confess when his sperm was questionned after one sample i thought " well that's y we can't get pg! If his sperm was ok it would be able to get through all the endo and cysts etc!!" I felt so bad for thinking like that but i couldn't help myself. This fertility lark is like nothing i have ever been through and it really upsets everyhing. I feel like until i am pg this will never be resolved, i'll never feel like i can move on. And unfortunately babies are not something that you can forget about for long as they are everywhere!!! I'm here if you want to chat. I hope that you feel better inside soon hun  

hello to everyone else

love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - I always used to say to my dh that he too had to do everything to keep himself in tip top condition because although I was sure that the IF was to do with me, it was then imperitive that his sperm was top top quality so that when the day came and my body was "ready" then his sperm could definitely do the job.  And I think he did take this on board.  But when you are doing IVF and it fails it is so hard to blame yourself because all you hear about is your uterus and your eggs when of course it is a 50/50 thing.  Good luck with your gyne appointment, I hope you get the lap because it will nice for you to know that everything is OK.  And I hope that your brother is OK.

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi,

Emma,Laura,
I to have just male infertility and when going through infertility did think it would be easier if I was with someone else who could give me a baby, but dh is the only one who I want a child with so deep down I knew that we would get through it, Faith is so special now I'm glad we stuck together. My dh suffers from depression so when we found out it was mf he was devastated and got very down. I had to be the strong one even tho it was eating me up inside. I am proof that it can work out and dreams really do come true. 

Tricksy:
How are the embryos doing, hope they are growing well!!!!

Cleo:
Hope your brother is alright hun. My bro is an alcoholic, but wont admit it. It's so hard he has been told that his liver is showing signs damage and if he stops it could recover, but he wont listen just hides the drink. We don't know what to do to help.

Sam:
Have you started shopping for baby stuff yet? You must be getting so excited now. I recommend a birthing ball it really helped me through labour.
Take care all

Liz xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Blimey emotions are running high at the moment   

Em - I truly hope that you are ok and you and hubby sort things out. I am amazed though that you can't keep a diary as he snoops when you are out   I used to be in a relationship like that and I know what its like to feel like you are being watched and kept an eye on, I'm not saying that thats what yours is like but one sort of behaviour went in hand with the other in my ex-relationship. 

I can't pretend to understand your feelings and resentments, our IF problems are with me, hubby is fine. I don't know why it seems to be different when the 'problems' are with the guy but a lot of ladies seem to really resent, or be angry with their partners when its male factor but the blokes seem to just accept it with its female factor. I really do think that I'm lucky, we have never ever had a cross word about our problems and it must make it so much harder for you to have that added pressure of arguments and anger. I truly hope and pray that your dreams come true xxxx 

Cleo - I hope that your brother is ok and you are too, you must be very worried about him    Glad that you had a good weekend though xx

We had a fantastic weekend, I have stuffed my face, slobbed on the sofa and slept all weekend    We went to our friends for lunch yesterday and my tummy hurt I'd eaten that much!!! I then fell asleep on the sofa when we got home but woke up for Top Gear, I nearly peed myself I laughed so much   I love that programme, then we watched Long Way Down, another one of my favourites then went to bed, it was great,

I am still waiting for Terry to ring to let us know how our little embroys are doing   Oh we need to come up with some names ready for Wednesday, and yet Pat Boone will be coming with us again  

Catch you all again in a little while hopefully xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Emma - I am so sorry that you are having a difficult time at the moment  .

Cleo - I hope that you are able to speak to your brother soon  .

Tricksy - well done on your 9 embies - that is a fabulous amount  . I am keeping my fingers crossed for you today hoping that Terry gives you great news. I asked Julie today whether I could play a cd during EC - and she burst into laughter! She said that she had tears pouring down her face after a Pat Boone CD was put on - and I said that I knew because I was in contact with you through this BB! From memory she said that someone else had to 'gown-up' because she was laughing so much!!!! What a sweetie. I've asked her whether I can be given something to ease the pain and worry of EC and she was brilliant and said that I can have a sedative the night before and painkillers the morning of EC. I am so relieved. I've asked her whther she can arrange to be in theatre with me. I feel so much better now. I'm glad that you had a relaxing w/end - my DH was laughing at Top Gear too last night. Are you off work for the 2ww?

Hi Laura - we haven't spoken before. Good luck with your treatment. I am currently at the stimms faze of IVF/ICSI and know exactly where you are coming from when you say you are worried about everything. We are planning to have half IVF and half ICSI this time because DH's sperm count was poor after EC last time. This way if it is bad again we can opt for full ICSI, where apparently fertilisation success rates are higher than with the sperm naturally breaking into the egg. But, the Dr's still don't really know the effect that a needle piercing into an egg and injecting a single sperm has on the embryo and so I think that the success rates to full pregnancy end up being the same for both IVF and ICSI. Therefore, please don't worry about it all.

Samonthmoon - we haven't heard from you in a while - how are you doing hon?

I had my Day 4 scan today (after 3 stimms injections) and everything is so much better than my last cycle. On day 5 last time there were 6 follies that were all about 3-5mm. This time there are 20 follies ranging from 4.5-11mm and so we are feeling so much more confident that the treble dose of puregon is working its majic. My lining is also increasing from 1.1mm at my baseline scan last Fri to 3.4mm today. 

Loui xxx

ps - I LOVE the idea of a meet at the Banquet 1405 restaurant to see Chinese Elvis. What a laugh!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Tricksy, glad you enjoyed your weekend. Hoping this week goes well for you too. 

Emma, I am so so sorry you are still feeling so down. It is such a hard thing to deal with, that your husband has children from a previous relationship, who are so obviously a reminder of what you want and should have also. It must be so hard for your to watch him spending time with them, and giving them all the love and devotion that he could be showing to the children you dearly want to have with him. The issue of blame is difficult. As we have male factor infertility, I can appreciate how hard it is, but also I cannot truly understand as I have been blessed with my lovely son. However, I know how it can eat you up inside. Regarding the diary, I found the best thing was to learn shorthand - my mum read my diary once when I was about 22 and ever since then I have written things in shorthand that I really don't want anyone to see. Gordon would never consider snooping but it is always good for things like Christmas lists! Seriously though, have you spoken to your GP about how you are feeling? The practice may have a counselling service. I am not saying it will have all the answers, but it may help you to talk to someone who is not involved and who may be able to discuss your feelings with you. Take care hun. I am thinking about you.  

Cleo, sorry to hear about your brother's accident. I hope you hear from him soon. It must be so worrying. I hope all is okay. Good luck with your appointment today - let us know how you get on.

Hope everyone is well. I have got the dreaded   today so feeling like I want to crawl back in bed. 

Will get on later and write more.

Take care everyone,
Julia xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loiu - 20 follies   flippng heck girl thats amazing, oohh this is going to be a good one for you    Julie is a wonderful, kind, thoughful, lovely person and I was lucky that she was in on my egg collection too. I had been told that it was a different nurse and I was a tad worried but when I saw Julie I was so pleased. She came and saw us after e/c and she said that she had never had such a funny e/c, Simon thinks that Sarah had to do the gowns up as she really was laughing her socks off    I am off work this week but back to work next week, same as last time. I'll see how I feel and may take an extra couple of days off, not sure yet. 

Well Terry has just rung      we still have 9 embryo's      8 great ones (forgot to ask the grades  ) and 2 slower ones, we are on for blast transfer on Wednesday at 4 o/c    

Just looked back on our threads at the last time I cycles and we had 11 collected, 10 fertilised and today still had 10, 8 good ones and 2 slow ones   almost identical, fingers crossed the rest of the cycle does not go the same way


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Louie, sorry I missed your post. Glad to hear that all is going well. It sounds like Tricksy has made quite an impression at ISIS lately. Try not to worry too much about your treatment - I am sure it is going to go well. 

Top Gear last night was fab - we used to have an Austin Princess - okay so I am OLD!!! It was the most comfortable car I have ever been in I think. They don't make them like they used to!!!

Yes, we should arrange a night out at Banquet 1408. They said they get sold out very quickly so we will need to keep an eye out!

Julia xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm up for a night out at Banquet 1408 too   forgot to say, I lurrvvee it there


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Morning lovelys.

I would like that too! I keep seeing ads for it and i love chinese! I dont celebrate christmas, but i would love to go out for dinner sometime (even though very nervous meeting you all) and wouldnt be good to have my last scoffing before treatment starts!

Just been called up by Dr M's sec. got to have another swab for chlamydia!!!! Why dont they just do all the tests at once??  However one good thing about it - you have to do it yourself these days!!! So i have to go pick up a 'kit' (hilarious eh?) and pop it back to the hospital lab!!!

Crazy  

Anyhow, hope everyone has a good day  - well done Tricksy , lots o embies


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ps thanks for whoever gave me bubbles


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ladyb14 said:


> Just been called up by Dr M's sec. got to have another swab for chlamydia!!!! Why dont they just do all the tests at once?? However one good thing about it - you have to do it yourself these days!!! So i have to go pick up a 'kit' (hilarious eh?) and pop it back to the hospital lab!!!


WTF !!! thats unreal, IF you knew you had it you could swab anyones wanjita!!!! I'm really shocked.

Have you had a consultation through from Isis yet Laura?? you must be getting excited now


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

OMG you can buy self tests online for £15   results in 10 mins  

I'm truly amazed!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone got any new dates to add??



26th Nov - Cleo Consultant appt









28th Nov - Tricksy Blastocyst Transfer









30th Nov - 2nd Dec - Emma & Tom's weekend away









6th Dec - Sam Scan   

7th Dec - Loui e/c








Sam Hospital Appt -









8th Dec - Gregs birthday party & our Xmas meet























10th Dec - Loui e/t









12th Dec - Tricksy test date  

24th Dec - Loui test date  

1st Jan - Debs birthday









2nd Feb - Sam's Baby Due   

9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay 

12th Feb - Emma's birthday









14th Feb - Shelley/Greg restart tests with Dr Marfleet









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









29th Mar - Baby JoJo due   

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday









14th April - Tricksy's birthday









April 2008 - Shelley starts treatment









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv 

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh Cleo Good luck today hun xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone want to update their info

TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, now on 2nd ivf cycle, egg collection 23/11, blast transfer 28/11, test date 12/12  

SAM2007- 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. Pregnant EDD 02/08









JULIAPEACHES - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Deciding what to do next.

REIKILISA - TTC - 7 years, Loads of IUI's and monitored cycles all BFN, 1 miscarriage, 3 x IVF's all BFN. I have blood clotting disorder and short leutel phase. End of the treatment road for me now cannot put myself through it anymore. Wishing for a miracle or possible adoption

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7monthold DD we have decided no more treatment for us.









THE WILSONS -dh very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option,start re-testing febuary and treatment in april(fingers crossed)i have all clear so far,never been pregnant

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it), waiting for laparoscopy then ICSI (?egg share) asap.

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. waitng for a hysteroscopy before going again in jan

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07. Poss clotting problem.

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c, now on accu and Chinese herbs ttc naturally - if doesn't work consultant suggests chlomid again

JOJO - 3 beautiful son's (previous realationship). Sterilisation reversal 2004, TTC just under 3 years. M/C 2005, hsg revealed blocked tubes. IVF only option. 2 days b4 d/r natural BFP sadly had 2nd M/C. 1st IVF BFN. 1st FET BFP. Baby due 29/3/08    

LIVVY - TTC 2 years - IVF = BFN, Natural FET = BFP but m/c - Next FET in Jan but this time medicated.

RACHEL - TTC 3.5 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's while on clomid) followed by 2 IVF's - all BFN. Going for a natural FET in January (two frozen blastocysts left from last IVF).

LOUI - 5 IUI's and 1st IVF/ICSI all BFN - immature eggs. DR'g since 31st Oct on 2nd IVF/ICSI. Egg Collection 7th Dec, Embryo Transfer 10th Dec and test date Christmas Eve!

SPANGLE - Nov 2006 ICSI - BFP Biochemical pg May 2007 FET Medicated BFN. Want to start next ICSI Jan 08 and go to blast Positive Energy Positive Energy Positive Energy Just sorting out the finances

SAMONTHEMOON - Start D/R for 1st ICSI 6th Jan 2008!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Ems   Hope my message makes sense xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just got back from seeing Dr whitlow and i'm in tears  . never feel like i get anywhere, one step forward and 10 back.

He has advised me to have the hysteroscopy done as a day patient not with a general anasthetic. I said thats fine as he convinced me that it doesn't hurt as much as a hycosy. He was worried as thinking ahead if this ivf failed then i i would be looking at anoher lap and that would mean that i would have had quite a few general anasthetics in a short space of time. He went on to say that he didn't think they would find anything (he said the same thing just b4 my lap last time   ) he said that they would scan me as well to see if they thought i had cysts that they should be worried about.

Anyway when i left he said make your hysteroscopy app so i did and they can only fit me in on the 30th jan   , no earlier. i explained to the receptionist that i might as well keep my other app as i so want to get it done quicky and move on with ivf. She said she couldn't comment and made the app anyway.

Justt so pi**ed off!! I can't wait all that time to have it done, and what worries me is that if they find something they might not be able to remove it and i would have go in again. More time lost. And if my ivf fails and i need another lap we're even further down the line. I can just see next year disapperaing b4 my eyes and i'm no further forward.

I'm so sorry i just cant stop  

Any advice, what should i do?? I wish i had just marched sraight back in and said all this. But he made me feel like it was a bit of a waste of time. he even said,"we're just dotting the i's and crssong the t's!!" 

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh Cleo Im so so sorry   that sounds like a total cock up  

Is there anyway you could afford to go private? even for a consultation? At the Oaks there is a gynae called Mr Evans-Jones and he is so so nice. I have seen him before on several occasions and if I am ever lucky enough to fall pregnant he will be my consultant. I think that a consulation would be about £120 If you ring then they will be able to give you a proper price. I have been to see him privatley and he then put me on his nhs waiting list, not sure if he can still do this as it was a few years ago.

Try and keep your chin up hun. It seems so ridiculous (sp?) that you had an appt for 19th Dec and now they can't fit you in until the end of Jan    its just a load of ollocks  

Take care hun xxx 


edited to say that I can't see what the problem with GA is? its not like you've had a dozen done, sounds like a cop out to me


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, sorry to hear that. What was the waiting list like for the GA then? Would that have been any shorter? Perhaps if you phoned to ask if that would be any quicker. It does seem a cop out. You would still be looking at waiting a month or two for IVF, and if that did not work then it would be a month or two after that for another GA, if I am getting this right, so two general anaesthetics in the space of four or five months is not too much. Some people go through repeated GAs for broken bone surgery, so I can't see his reasoning there. 

As Tricksy says, Mr Evans-Jones is lovely. I have never seen him professionally but knew him quite well when I was at the Oaks. There are other consultants there too who are lovely. My boss was Jo Osborne who actually delivered James for me. She has since been on mat leave herself but not sure if she is back working. I would not hesitate to recommend any of them there.

Tricksy, I meant to say to you, I hope you are relaxing and not worrying about the embies. It would be bloody bad luck if the same thing happened twice, so I hope you are not worried about it. Keep optimistic and it will be fine.

J xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I called the oaks b4 and they want nearly 2 grand to do a hysteroscopy.

Julia - the 19th was with a general and the 30th was without. They don't want me to have a general. I'm so confused!! 

I just feel so confused. Should i call tomorrow and say i've changed my mind and that i want it with a ga now and go back to my origional plan

Y is life so hard!!!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I bet if you ring then they won't have your appt anymore but it would be worth a go for sure. 2k is a lot of money on top of your ivf, I'm so sorry, no wonder your confused   I really can't see why they won't let you have another general, its total pants   IF they won't let you change back then write a letter of complaint, they have faffed you about so much its terrible xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

DH is going to call  tom and say i want my origional app kept. I just can't face the conversations anymore and i get too upset a work having to deal with it.

Tricksey did you have yours with a ga??

I just think that a) he doesn't think i should have it done and b) he doesn't want me having a ga as it means more work.

cleo


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - stick to your guns and call for some answers tomorrow. If you hadn't done that with your last lap you wouldn't have found out about the endo. What an absolute pain in the   especially after they've faffed around with appointments anyway. Sending you a big   and lots of   for getting some answers tomorrow.

Tricksy -    on the way your embies are developing. How about Pat and Pauline for names? Apparently Pat Boone was in the Perils of Pauline.........

Loui - 20 follies   fab news. Sending lots of   till the next scan. 

Laura - hope we've all managed to allay some of your fears. IVF is a minefield for anyone and with strong religious beliefs it can feel wrong sometimes. When I was debating it in my mind a long time ago I came to the conclusion that somthing that gives life and joy to so many people who would otherwise be childless can only be good. I'm with you on it being a pain that all the tests haven't been done at the same time but at least they're doing them. How are your studies going now?

Liz - I'm not surprised you got lots of toys for Faith. She deserves them all just for being so adorable!

Julia -   the witch is back. She's an evil  . Are things any better with your mum?

Shelley - how was your day with your neice? Hope you had a fab time. 

Lisa - was that you that went to Cressing yesterday? Dh couldn't remember who it was but said he'd met a nice lady from the thread. Hope you enjoyed it if it was you. Apparently the afternoon was a disaster as there was a power cut and only a few parts had power for lights - thankfully our barn was one of them.

Rivka - how's your little hedgehog? He must be sooo cute. 

Hello everyone else. Hope you had a good weekend. It was    round here which was a shame but a good excuse for lots of long hot baths. I'm on the final push for my corporate order now. I need to make 2100 truffles and have them boxed by Weds lunchtime   and poss some stuff for dh depending on how he's getting on in London now. I've booked a full body treatment and massage at Five LAkes for Thurs though so will get my reward then.

Catch you soon. 
Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath   2100 truffles   oh my goodness, roll on Thursday, your chill out at Five Lakes sounds lovely and you certainly deserve it  

I just said to Si about Pat & Pauline and asked if it was a porn film    he then googled it just to prove a point but he couldn't find anything rude   We said this afternoon about naming our embryo's and Simon suggested Ying and Yang so thats what they are going to be called  

Cleo - Good idea about getting hubby to ring, ask him to try and ring as close to 9 as possible so they have all day to sort bits out. I had my hycosy done with nothing, just the scanner and it was blinking painfull. My hysteroscopy I had done under general, at CGH. I am thinking funding!!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I think its funding too. They were trying to tell me it doesn't hurt as much as a hycosy.

Right i need to calm down and get tough!! 

Will get DH to phone the gynos secretary.

God i wish life was simple. Will be back for personals later.

Thanks Tricksey, julia and cath for your fab advice!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

No worries hun, give them what for tomorrow. I wouldn't mind betting that there are people who have got to be op'd on before the 'guidelines timezone' and they are bumping other patients, it all sounds fishy to me.

Good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cath - No it wasnt me, unfortunately we didn't manage to get down there in the end - it was one of those manic weekends,  yesterday got up early for DH's brithday then i had my brother on the phone for an hour and a  half, then my Nan, then to top it all my neighbour popped in.........this was at 12.45 and i was still in my dressing gown and had to be out by 1.15!!!  Had a lovely day though 
2100 truffles thats loads!!!!  Enjoy your massage at Five Lakes - I do massage if you ever fancy one,  I went for a job there once.........you wouldn't believe the pittance they pay!!!

Tricksy - Ying and Yang - Great names!  Roll on Wednesday - Big Positives flying your way hunny!!!    

Cleo - I'm sooooooo sorry hun that you are going through this sh*t!  Its soooooo frustrating having to deal with this,  the docs,receptionist really don't know what its like just having to be so patient and waiting for next appointments and then you get the run around   I'm afraid that you really have to be a pain in the neck if you want anything done these days - Hope DH gets it all sorted out for you tomorrow - Theres nothing worse than trying to do things at work especially when you know your get upset - Big hugs 

Emms - So sorry hun that you are feeling down - Big hugs   I just cannot imagine what your going through right now but i can imagine that you must be feeling bitter about DH having children with his ex.  I just don't know how i would cope with that it must be so hard for you.  

Loui - Great news from you - 20 follies thats brilliant - The extra doseage is working well - Good luck

Well i'm off work for the rest of the week now - Woohoooooooooo holiday and DH is off with me!!!  Double Wooooohoooooo!!!!  I'm off to Chelmsford tomorrow for a scan on my back   Scared about that!!!  

Take care everyone
love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening Ladies,

Well so much has happened!!! I will try best I can:

Cleo    it is so s*** they just do their jobs day in day out and don't realise how much it effects us!!! Keep pushing as much as you can. I do not know if this will help but I have put tx off as wanted to start October but now new year which does not sound long but we all know how long that is in the world of tx but I just try to think these delays are for a reason that I am not meant to do it at this time and I will be ready for it when it does! Sounds a bit crap but it helps me get sort of!!!! Let DH get involved and take some of the emotion off of you - you will be there it is just waiting is the hardest part and unfortunatley a big part of this process -   Why does it all have to be so expensive too, they should spend less money to people who have numerous kids and can not pay for them and help us!!! I am sure our pants are pulled over our heads with the cost of IVF it is so unfair!!!! Sorry about your bro too, hope you speak to him soon  

Tricksy great news about the number of embies you must be so chuffed!! Sending loads of     for loads of love blasts    You do realise you are single handedly going to send the sales of Pat Boone sooring!!!!   Rest well and get settled to have your lovely babies back where they belong! Do you think you had Julie coz your what you said?

Angel Sorry to hear you are so down    it is hard and at the end of the day you an not help the way   feel, I have no wise words or solutions I just hope you can get through it.....

Do you ladies with kids mind me asking, I understand you want to have a child with your partner but does it not help having a child of your own anyway at least you have experiance being pg and have that love or does it not make any difference to how you feel - please do not take that question out of hand I just want to understand  

Cath - a friend went to Cressing Temple yesterday she said it was great - really   though - Good luck in getting all your chocs done!!! Is the back better now

Julia - Sorry the old witch has arrived, she is a cow!!!   

Loui - 20 is LOADS at your stage and good size too, will they reduce your stimms as you still have a way to go, good luck though   

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all OK  

Well saw SIL yesterday - I was suprisingly coll gave her a big hug and said I was happy for them but it is just soooo hard, we had a big hug she told me not to cry (in a nice way) and that we would have a proper chat another time as all over for Mum's birthday so not the time or place but I am feeling better for it!
Well (.)(.) are a bit sore so must mean that in about a week my af will arrive and then the calls will start to the ISIS.

LOL Spangle xxxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

PS: Would you all mind giving me some bubbles as I feel they are a little low  
Thank you xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Spangle122 said:


> Do you ladies with kids mind me asking, I understand you want to have a child with your partner but does it not help having a child of your own anyway at least you have experiance being pg and have that love or does it not make any difference to how you feel - please do not take that question out of hand I just want to understand


Spangle - I'm glad you asked that question as I've been wondering that for a while. Again from my point of view it in no way takes away from the pain and heart ache you are feeling but I 'think' that its a desperate yearning to have a child with the man you love?? I may be wrong and I apologise if I am, its not a nasty question or a knock at all, I also would like to understand xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Right i'm in a better frame of mind now...sort of. Just annoyed that i didn't stick to my guns when i was in the app as then i wouldn't have ot go through all this. Ho hum!!

Loui - fab news on your follies hun!!    

Spangle - glad you saw sil and it wasn't as bad as you thought. At the end of the day i always tell myself i have to accept these things and get on with it... i mean whats the alternative?? Last yr the dr offered me anti depressants and i thought "oh my god has my life come to this??" Its bloody hard being around family and friends who are pg, i'm here whenver you need a chat. i'm still on for sunday if you are?? 

Tricksey - fab news on your embies hun, you always seem to have such strong fighters. Sending you loads and loads of        An xmas BFP!!!!!!!!

Lisa - a busy morning yesterday   How lovely having the week off and with dh too. Enjoy hun and hope your back scan goes well.

Julia- would love to go to the chinese it looks lovely. How is james?? Does he get excited about xmas or is he too young?? Thanks for the advice hun on the drs. I jus cant wait for the time when i have a child and i don' have to go back and foreward with these app.

Cath - 2000 truffles     I would need a week of massages if i were you. You more than deserve your treat, have fun. We took our dog out tonight, its sooooo dark round here was very scarey. I usually let dh go on his own.

Laura -  i went on a bubble blowing frenzy last night. I felt that as a thread we didn't have enough bnubble so i just blew lots to everyone i came across. Its nice coming on and seeing that you've got more bubble. Enjoy.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - I don't understand you doctors reasons for changing his mind.  I have never before heard of any risk of having GAs to close together and feel sure that this must all be to do with the waiting lists - there is often some secret agenda as far as doctors/hospitals go.  However I can reassure you on one thing.  It was me that had the hyst without GA.  I had one done about two years ago in London.  The whole procedure only took about 10 mins.  They gave me an injection into my cervix (slight sting) so that dilation was not painful.  Then they put the camera inside to look around and I was able to view my uterus on a screen along with the doctor.  All I felt was some slight cramping (and I had this too on walking from a hyst WITH a GA).  So you don't need to worry about pain because I can honestly say that it was LESS painful than an hycosy.  What does worry me about this though is that OK they don't think they are going to find anything BUT what if they did.  If they did then would they be able to deal with it there and then.  And if they couldn't does this mean that you would have to join the waiting list for a hyst with a GA.  That is not fair.  I do feel you should complain about this but often a letter is necessary.  Phone calls often don't work because there is no permanent record of your complaint.  I would write (or fax if you can) and lay it on thick - how much stress you are suffering - can you think of any reason why you could say that you need to get on with IVF treatment quickly?  It is not fair that they are backtracking on what they promised you.

Tricksy/Loui - Good news for you both on your cycles so far.  Look forward to hearing your updates.

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Spangle122 said:


> Do you ladies with kids mind me asking, I understand you want to have a child with your partner but does it not help having a child of your own anyway at least you have experiance being pg and have that love or does it not make any difference to how you feel - please do not take that question out of hand I just want to understand


Spangle - im ok with you asking that question and it is one i frequently ask myself, yes i have been truly blessed with my ds and im so lucky and i hate saying this word BUT it dosent change my dream of another child - i try to be selective what i write on here as you may often think 'well she has a child, whats her problem' but i can honestly say that it dosent change the way i feel about not having the choice of more children - because that choice has been taken away from me, im always counting families with kids and if its any more than one i feel crappy  what i need to remind myself is that its quality not quantity - i have one terrific son, whom i love unconditionally - am i a bad person to want another??! i dont think so, but the pain is still there, so unbelivably so........

Cleo Cleo Cleo - oh sweetie pie  what can i say that the others havent already, you defo need to get dh on the phone to them tomorrow and sort this out, i can understand you getting upset talking to them, they need to hear what your feeling and stop brushing you off as a nobody - you ARE special and need somebody to make sure you are treated properly, dont take any sh*t hun, you want answers NOW not this time next year - you make sure you get them -   

Lisa - thanks for your message - hope all goes ok tomorrow hun    

Tricksy - woooohoo your little embies are doing sooooo well  thats great news - i love the names cath suggested  so blast on wednesday is it?? have are you feeling hun? no side effects or anything, you not sore at all??     

Julia - sorry about af hun, im sure you didnt need me texting you and moaning, sorry 

 everybody else
Em xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps - just thinking about what Spangle and Tricksy have said and i want to ask if you would rather i didnt post on hear anymore cos i have ds? just say and i will go 

Em x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sam - i think my issue now is with he waiting list. I would happily have it done by any means if i could get it done sooner. I just don't want to wait til jan when i already had a date in dec. he kind of made me feel a bit silly for already organising it to be done under GA wich is y i so readily agreed to change not realising of course that it would delay things further. I do hope dh sorts it out for me tom. All this is just added stress i dont need.

Em -   hun. Thanks hun. I have to start putting myself first and pushing to get things done.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Em -  hun. Thanks hun. I have to start putting myself first and pushing to get things done.


Cleo - your worth it hunny


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Angel NO NO NO!!! That is NOT what I meant - It does not make you a bad person to want another one at all!!! But as someone who has not had a baby I just in my mind think that at least you have experianced it! I am not saying it makes you want it less or any easier I just want to understand so when I DO get my baby will my feelings change. My DH has asked me this question, what is it going t be like when you have had one will you be the same wanting another one?

By no means did I want to upset you and as we have all said on here before we do not mind you talking about your son he is your life and you are lucky but it is just another part of infertiltiy I want to understand!

Hopefully that clears it up without upsetting you further


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Spangle - bubbles blown as requested! feel free to return the favour


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Spangle - you know i can honestly say that there is alot i cant remember about when my ds was a baby, mainly cos i fell to pieces when my ex husband left us when ds was 3 weeks old. I struggled to cope for a very long time and was a single parent for 9 long years until i met dh. Sadly i wasted alot of that time struggling to cope and probably didnt appreciate ds until later years when it became apparant that dh and i were having difficulties ttc - i just want to do it all 'the right way' with a mummy and a daddy ive never had the expereince of sharing a baby with a partner, i pray for the joy that we can share together     crying as i write this - i just want it to be 'normal' not such hard work - i feel like im falling apart again......

Sorry, i hope you can understand a little bit more now spangle

Em x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, so many posts in one day  and with so much emotion in the last few days girlies!!!

I am feeling a group cry coming on , always feel better after a good sob.

I was reading the spangles posts and see her point of view, only the fact of never expeiencing pregnancy - thats the only bit im looking foward to at the moment lol (one step at a time!!). And i dont think my DH who has the problem actually understands that. It would just be nice to know what its like being pg - however had no problem with the ladies who have had a baby , wanting another. It must be hard thinking that you have one - why so hard to have another. We all have the same problem.   

Deep thinking this weekend eh?

CathB - studying going well, my course work is tiptop  thanks! x Have you got a website for your truffles?

Big hugs everyone


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi I'm back!

Em - It must have been very hard for you and I can understand how you want to share that special bond with a baby and a partner! I am sure the longings you have are no less painful. You should not beat yourself up about what you did and did not do before as for one what is the "RIGHT" thing to do and secondly from what you have said you are bringing up a super young man with a good respectable head on his shoulders so you should be proud  I did not want to upset anyone just from the outside (someone who has not had a child) and I am sorry if this sounds funny but I feel I would be so pleased to have one at the moment I feel this would heal all my pain but cleary as it shows on here having a child does not necessarily solve all our problems as these feeling stay with us and in time rear their heads. Like you say though maybe it is going though tx that makes you realise these things, simlar to the saying you do not know what you have got till it's gone I guess until you cannot have something you do not realise just how much you do and how important it is -Does that make sense  
Anyway big      and as I said earlier I hope you get   through this and feel more positive soon  

Cleo - Yes still on for Sunday! Do you fancy some lunch with that coffee?   Let me know.

LOL Spangle xxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Laura, did not mean to leave you off!
Good news for your tx sounds lkek you are very busy with your studies!
Hope you get your appointment at the ISIS soon xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Spangle, thanks for asking that question. I am fortunate to have a lovely son who is three and a half. I had suffered with PCOS for over ten years, and looking back thought myself lucky that I had not become pregnant with previous partners. However, this was not luck but obviously my inability to become pregnant. I was put on Clomid which thankfully worked and James was conceived on our honeymoon. However, at the time I did not realise how lucky we were for this to happen, as I thought that when I wanted another it would be that easy again. However, this did not happen. 

I think the hard part is seeing all my friends popping out their second or even third child. It is hard listening to them saying how hard they are finding their pregnancies, and one even sitting next to me saying she hated being pregnant and then laughing, even though she knew all about my difficulties. There is a huge expectation for people with one child to have at least one other. I feel very abnormal, like Emma said, when I see so many families with more than one child. There is an expectation from family to produce a brother or sister for James. I grew up with two brothers and cannot imagine a childhood without siblings. My son is very outgoing and I desperately want him to have a sibling to enjoy life with.

It is very hard for me to express this, as I don't want to feel like I am gloating or showing off in any way. My wish is that you will all be able to experience the joys of becoming pregnant, carrying your child, watching it grow inside you and the greatest experience of all, giving birth to a beautiful baby. It is so unfair that we are all deprived of the basic need of all women - to become mothers. It is a truly amazing experience, and one which I hope with all my heard that you are all going to experience. 

I hope this is clear. I sometimes think it is harder having had a child, as you have experienced that joy and love, and want it again as it is the best thing in the world. 

 Feeling all emotional now!

Julia xxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

I think I can relate to everyone's feelings on here.  If you are struggling to conceive no. 1 then you look at anyone with children (whether that be 1, 2 or 10) and are envious.  But if you already have children, you struggling just as much with the longings and envy whenever you see families together of the size you desire.  And Laura I can totally relate to your comment as to just desiring to be pregnant at this stage.  This is the way I have always felt, at one stage my goal was simply to get a BFP because I couldn't see beyond that.  It is a little scary that even now (with 10 weeks to go) I still cannot imagine myself with a babe in arms.  I think IF is something you never get over even if you do get your dream family.  My personal experience is that being pregnant has been one full of anxiety.  I know I have had problems but aside from them I think I would have been anxious anyway because I dare not believe my good luck.  It is good that we are all talking anyway.  Emma it is only right that you can pore out your feelings without worrying that anyone will be offending for whatever reason.

Sam


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hello and OMG u lot cant half chat it has taken me an hour to read all ur post,so i will only do a couple of personals.

trickey.omg thats wicked bring it on pat boone!!lets hope ying and yang will bring u a lovely healthy baby,think u  have gone down in ISIS for the best ec ever.lets hope the transfer works the same way.good luck babe and sending u so much               .lots of love hun. 

cath.it was me i was me dh saw ,i was really hoping to see u as i had sophie with me but it was manic in there the stall looked fab ,lots of people were buying but sorry i did not i would off loved to but still on my diet,asked dh if u were both coming to the party he said he wolud try but depends on what is happening ur end,he seems very nice,so i can see why u have eachother as ur both kind freindly people.well it was lovely to meet him.glad u have booked urself a relaxing day u go enjoy urself u deserve it.when do u get started on ur treatment?take care hun.  

cleo,hunny what can i say,appart from im here if u ever want to meet up ,defo get ric to chase them up on ur original appointment.sorry ur feeling this way wish i could take this all away not just from u but all off us its all soooooooo hard but we are all here for u and eachother.lots off love to u babe  

ems.same to u lots off   to u hunny i hate to hear u like this ,it is soo hard when its dh's that have the problem and we do blame them most off the time when we dont mean it ,me and greg had an argument the other week and as i walked out the door i called him a jaffa ,luckly he did not hear me ,but i felt so bad afterwards and said sorry.but it is hard and i totally understand.  


well yesterday was great but very tiering ,as we have to lift her in and out her wheel chair ,but we got her christmas present and just had a lovely day ,but found out today from my mum that sophie has goty to have another op onher legs ,as her left foot is turning inwards again ,they will cut her tendens at the back of her foot ,put pins in and take a piece of bone from  her hip and put it inher foot ,its sooooo sad as she has had soooooo many ops now on her legs and it always puts her progress backwards again,sent my sister a message to find out when this will all happen but she has not text me back,when she got sophie yesterday she or should i say we did not really talk ,i still want to no whats going on with sophie i dont want to be cut out of her life.but i just cant make things up with my sister not yet,dose this sound selfish?.gregs eyes are still bad just hoping they get better soon as they look awful right now.i have lots another 1 1/2 pounds but hen ever i weigh myself at the gym the next morning im a pound lighter than weight watchers but hay ho.getting really excitted now not long till the party cant wait to see u all again.anyway im off now as greg has gone to bed so im off to bed to im soooooo tied.lots and lots off   to u all.oh im off to the chineese u all go on about on the 23rd dec works christmas meal.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh and another thing   off with my mum as last christmas i had everyone her so did not get a chance to rest,so i was hoping my mum would say to go there for christmas night but oh no hasnt even bothered asking just said(well ive only got a couple of days off and no-one has organised anything)well so have i,so i said to greg sod it its just me and him christmas day.arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh familys realyy p!## me off .sorry rant over.

can someone remind off quiz night might give it ago and can u tell me where to go.thanks


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Good news tricksy, they are going to be perfect again!!!!!

When I got my bfp I thought that was it I would be happy with one. And I am but I loved being preg and miss not being. I don't think we would go for treatment again just because emotionally I don't think we could cope again. But although I'm not to bad about I do feel that when Faith is older that it will be hard knowing I wont have anymore children I always wanted 3 or 4 kids.

Hi everyone else

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning all,

Em - please please for one second do not think that I have any problems with you being here at all, I love hearing about Ben, Faith, James and JoJo's boys, its part of our lives and I like to hear about everything. It was a little insight that I was after and you and Julia have explained it so well. We all take our life in stages, ie. just wanting to get pregnant, then the stress waiting for the baby to arrive, and then a little brother or sister for our little ones. I understand more now and I'm so sorry that you had such a tough time when Ben was born. It must of been so hard for you. I'm always here for you hun, please don't think that that will ever change. I want you here as much as ever and your life is just as important as anyone elses    

Shelley - Good to hear that you did have your neice for ther day, I was a tad worried that your sister was going to mess you around. I bet you had a lovely but tiring day. Don't worry about having Christmas on your own, I'd love to have that again. We had our first Christmas alone last year and it was awesome, think we may have to go away for Chrimbo again next year   oopps that won't be possible with a tiny baby though will it   

Every single one of you are all very special people. I don't care if your green, yellow, got 1 child or 10, we have all been brought together by our desire and yearning to have a child, we all understand how we are feeling (even maybe a little more now  ) Its good that we can ask each other questions about our different situations and, hopefully, not upset anyone. We have all, especially us oldies, who have been on this thread for almost 2 years    always been here for each other, whether it be her on the board, via phone, text or even a real life hug and I would never want that to change. Your friendships will always be special to me and they will be treasured always   Not many people have the bond that we have xxxx 

Well this morning i went for my last ride for, hopefully, the next 9 months. Cropi was a bit of a nightmare and it reiterated to me why I can't ride her when I'm pregnant   There were so many horse eating monsters hiding in those bushes today  

Right I'm going to nip off, I think that the sausages are cooked for our sausage sarnies   we back later

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls,

Sorry for the big absence, had a family wedding in inverness so have been out of radio contact!!  
Gonna take me forever to catch up but just wanted to wish Tricksy loads of luck for her blast transfer tomorrow        

Sam xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

SamM - Glad you have you back.  Hope you had a good trip.

Tricksy - Best of luck for tomorrow.  Hope you are not all giggling away to the Pat Boone just at the wrong moment.

Liz - I think that I will end up feeling just the same as you.  I have sisters and can't imagine life without them really but I guess that is you don't have siblings then you just rely on friends or cousins more.

I had an appointment with a new midwife today and she has diagnosed me with SPD and is going to refer me for physiotherapy.  I hadn't been having the normal midwife care because all of mine has been up at the hospital with a consultant.  And sometimes I think that as far as pregnancy complaints go then a midwife is the best to diagnose.  I do think though that any physiotherapy referral has come a bit late for me.  I am 30 weeks now and there is the "waiting list" to think of!!  The midwife today said I should have been referred months ago which is what I always thought but who dares argue with a consultant.  But at least I got the diagnosis that I always wanted rather than me worrying the whole time about the baby.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone

A quickie from me tonight

Sam - Whats SPD?

Tricksy - Good luck for tomorrow hunny  Let me know how it goes

Shelley - So glad you had a great day with your niece - Hope Gregs eyes get better soon.

I had my back scan today - it was the worse 20 minutes ever    it was like being in a coffin for 20 mins     not pleasant!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Get the results hopefully on Thursday.
DH then took me into chelmsford and spoilt me rotten for being so brave..........ahh bless him   
I'm just getting ready to go out meeting an old work mate tonight so looking forward to a right giggle............its guaranteed!!!

Have a good one girlies
love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening you lovely ladies!!

well my lovely dh called today and sorted everything out at the hosp for me, i love him so much he really is my rock. I just couldn't cope with dealing with it. he called the gynos sec and told her i wanted it done under a GA and she said thats ok and she would let the doctor know. He then called admissions and checked that my app hadn't been cancelled and it hadn't!! He's going to call again next week just to be sure. I love him so much, he just said its what i'm here for i want to take some of the stress from you. he will be getting a treat tonight   !! Well if i have the energy after power yoga which i'm off to shortly. 

Lisa - sorry the scan wasn't much fun, they never are are they?? Glad you got spoilt, you deserve it. have fun tonight.

Sammoon - welcome back.

Sam07 - what is that then SPD.

Spangle - lunch would be good. can we make it a later one as i am going to London with my friends for my birthday on sat so i might be home late and could do with a lay in   . Was thinking about 2pm??

Hi to everyone, hope you're ok. Sorry its a short one. Going late night shopping tomorrow night too

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - Woohoo I'm so pleased for you, aw your hubby sounds great. Its so nice when they come up trumps and really take the pressure off. Hope that you are feeling a bit better now? We did our Christmas shopping last week, we have got 98% of the presents done now, just a few to get, one of them is a maybe too, its for a client and we may be having a mutual parting of the ways   when I go back to work next week  

Lisa - I am so sorry I didn't text you this morning to wish you luck, I totally forgot, I am really sorry. Glad it went ok and Steve treated you afterwards for being brave   Did you get anything nice?? Have a great night out, nothing like a good old girly giggle  

Sam - Sorry about the SPD hun, I wasn't sure what it was either, although I had heard of it, so did the good old Google and it sounds really painful. Can they do anything to help you? Can they give you anything to ease the pain?? 

SamOTM - Good to see you back xx I am a tad nervous about tomorrow but only because I'm worried how our little embryo's have done since yesterday, last time out of 10 we ended up with 2 within 48 hours, fingers crossed these ones do better xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - good luck for tomorow hun     thinking of you  

Cleo - your dh is a star, im so glad he has sorted things for you sweetie   

Em x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy.good luck for tomorrow if ur feeling up to it give us a text,just let us no how it all went.if ur not up to it just rest.sending u lot of                  thinking of u hunny.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em & Shelley - thank you so much   I'll keep you posted xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

how do i get into the quiz


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I think that you go in through chat, not sure though, may see you in there!!


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Just a quickie!!

tricksy loads for luck for tomorrow!!      

Cleo 2 sounds good, fancy any where inparticular?

Lisa - sorry your scan was rotten, I hope you get some answers.

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, your DH sounds lovely, bless him. Glad he got everything sorted out for you. 

Tricksy, all the best for tomorrow. I hope you have some frosties this time round. Will be thinking of you.

Lisa, did you have an MRI scan today then? I think that must be terrifying being encapsulated in one of those. You do sound brave. Glad your DH looked after you today, did you get anything nice? Enjoy your night out tonight. I am off to Escape tomorrow night - apparently Bucks Fizz are gonna be there  - woohoo. I am not used to late nights so may be sleeping in a corner by 10pm!

Cathy, sorry we could not come along to see you on Sunday, we had to visit Gordon's sister and her family instead (Waynette Slob) - I would like to recommend her house for "How Clean is Your House" with Kim and Aggie but I think it is too disgusting for even them!!

Shelley, how about telling your mum that Greg is gonna take you out for lunch on Christmas day? That way she will have to sort something out for herself. Glad you had a good day with your neice, and sorry to hear she has to endure another operation, poor little thing. I hope Greg's eyes are improving too. He needs to look good for his party. I hope you are not getting stressed out with arranging it all. Just shout if you need us to bring anything.

Emma, hope you are feeling a bit better - looking forward to seeing you and giving you a big hug. 

Sorry, I never seem to get round to doing personals for everyone. Will try and catch up soon.

Take care everyone.

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Tricksy - all the best for tomorrow!!!!!!!!
​


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Julia - wanted to say thanks for a great and insight reply to my question.
I really do not want to upset set anyone (really I am not a trouble maker  ) I just want to understand that is all. I hope you understand where I was coming from


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

V annoyed - did a long post and lost it.   This will be the third time of trying now.

Don't have time to do it all again as still have about a third of my truffles to finish. 

Tricksy - good luck for tomorrow. Hope Ying and Yang settle in nicely.  

Cleo - your dh is a star. So pleased you've still got your appt. 

Em - I'm with the others. Most of us have no idea what you, Julia and Jo Jo have gone through so it is good to hear how you feel. And don't think we'll let you escape that easily!!!!

Lisa -   for some positive news on Thurs.

Shelley - glad you had a nice day with your neice. Sorry she has to have another op, it must be so hard for her but she has you to help her through it all. The quiz is tonight at 8 in the games room of chat. Em and Cleo often turn up as well. I'm going to try as I need to print a couple of reels of ribbon out so may as well have something to enjoy whilst I'm waiting.

Hope the rest of you are ok. I did do more personals earlier - honest! Bleeding computer


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

So many posts - I got confused! I'll try to do as many personals as I can ...

Tricksy - good luck for tomorrow     fingers and toes crossed for you.

Lisa - sorry you had a rotten scan, but now it's over and done with, and hope you get your answers soon. Good thing to get spoiled afterwards!

Cleo - glad your hubby sorted your appt out, that sounded like a real nightmare   I had my hysteroscopy without GA, I can tell you it was not fun ... So glad you're getting it with GA.

Cathie - this mound of chocs must be such hard work ... You are amazing to do all that, and doing so well. Have a very relaxing dy Thursday! LIttle hedghog doing v well in the garden, this week he's put on another 40 gr and is now 620 gr. DH jokes about him become too fat to fit in his little home, so like Winnie the Pooh he'll have to go on a diet or stay stuck outside  

Shelley - glad you had a good day with your niece. 

Spangl - glad you asked that question, I think it was intersting for all of us to see another point of view - for me I cannot imagine how it feels to have a child but can imagine wanting more than one ...

Emma / Julia - thanks for your open responses to Spangle, I must admit I sometimes feel I don't really understand how you feel because you already have children and you made it clearer now, like TRicksy said the main thing is that we support each other and are here for ech other.

Sam - so sorry about the SPD, I read about it in another thread and it sounds very painful. Hope they get you some physio help soon.

We decided to go for the December adoption information evening (Christmas do at work strats lunchtime so I can get to Chelmsford on time, probably if I'll be a bit tipsy it'll help me be less nervous  ). And I'm also going to try and see the consultant at the hospital, he said he could put me on chlomid again - I decided this will be my last attempt at any sort of tx. Just want to try this for a few months, but also explore adoption more seriously - I'm beginning to be more and more drawn to the idea of adoption, as if this path is calling me somehow ... Hmm, such philosophical thoughts before sleep  , I'll go to have a little play at the piano and then to bed. Good night everyone!

Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

GOODLUCK Nickola fingers crossed for you hun.

Lisa:
Sorry the scan was nasty I had an mri scan a while ago had to go in a tunnel for ages not moving.

Emma:
Hope you are feeling better hun, What are you up to at xmas.

Sam:
Not long now hun, Sorry it took so long for them to get you treatment. 

shelley:
I'm so pleased you had a nice day with your niece and your sister did not spoil it for you. Sorry she has to have an other op, do they hope this will help her to walk?

Would it be possible for you all to e-mail or pm me your addresses as i'm doing xmas cards.

Take care
Liz xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lisa - I'm sorry that you had such a bad time with the scan. I remember something similar when I had a brain scan and lots of electrodes were glued to my scalp - I was very nervous and wasn't allowed to move for 45 min whilst electronic pulses were passed through my brain - it really is quite scary.

Tricksy - I so hope that everything went well today - let us know how it all went when you can. Hopefully you are now PUPO [fly]            [/fly]

Sam - I too am ignorant on what SPD is - but I shall look it up.

Rivka - I think that you being drawn to the December adoption meeting is wonderful - good luck.

Cleo - your DH sounds wonderful! I'm glad that everything is sorted out now and you can at last relax about it all.

Cathie - do you have a website? Everytime you mention your gorgeous truffles my mouth salivates!!! Are you doing any more shows (is that the right word  around Colchester? I'm reasonably new to Colchester and would like to get into the Christmas spirit by going to a Christmas fayre or too and buying lots of lovely gifts for friends and family.

SamOTM - how are you doing hon?

I had my day 5 scan this morning - I now have 25 follies but I forgot to ask how thick my lining is - doh!

Love,

Loui xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Loui
Glad your scan went well hun, it's going to bug you all day that you did not ask about the lining isnt it!!!! Are you hoping to go to blasties?
liz xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you all so so much for your well wishes and texts   Your all great xxxx 

Loui - glad that your scan went well, are you back again on Friday for another scan?? Are they doing blood tests each time too?? Glad to hear that your follies are growing well, its fantastic news. How is the stimming going? 

I'm not going to do loads of personals, I'll have plenty of time for them tomorrow when I'm planted on the sofa with my legs up!!! 

This morning Simon had 3 wisdom teeth out under sedation at the dentist, bless him he was petrified. He is one the biggest wooses going   It all went well though and was done so quickly, we were in and out in just under an hour   He was very wobbly and drowsy and they gave me a prescription to get on the way home. I nipped to Tesco and woke Simon up and told him to stay there as I wouldn't be long and he wasn't allowed to get out. I put the scrip in, went to get some bread and as I came out of the end of the isle I saw Simon weaving his way down the centre isle, with great big puffy cheeks and blood all around his mouth    he said that he couldn't find me and he'd got blood on his top!!! bless him. I reckon people thought that he was a drunk/junkie who'd been in a fight!!! I brought him home and put him to bed, he's been snoring his head off for the last 2 1/2 hours. I'm hoping that when I wake him about 3 he'll be ok to go to Isis    

I'll keep you all posted on Ying and Yang, not sure when my test date will be...... 10th or 12th December?? 

Lots of Love to you all

Speak later

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Blimey where is everyone today? 

Well we are home and all is well   

We have 2 blasts on board, Ying and Yang and we even have 2 more blasts to freeze, Raspberry and Ripple      Simon chose the names not me!!! We are both really pleased. We thought at first that we just had the 1 to freeze and we were umming and arring as I was not sure if they would defrost just the one and apparently they will so we decided to go ahead and Sarah came back and said that there were 2 so we are over the moon   

I am from tonight starting on Gestone injections to help support the leutel phase (think thats what its called!) and OMFG     You know the green draw up needle? well thats what Simon has got to stab in my butt     I kid you not!!!! Its a 1ml injection and has to go into the muscle, its a horrid one too, worse than Clexane apparentely   but if it works what the heck, its gotta be worth taking a few pricks in the **** eh    

Can everyone pm me their addresses too please so that I can do Christmas cards, thank you xxxx

Speak later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxxxx PUPO


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

And they call it PUPO love ...... 

Fab news Tricksy. I think I would have called the frosties Cherry and Garcia!! Now take it easy and NO hot wheat bags!  

Julia xxxxx


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Blooming eck! Rather you than me luvy! John cant stand needles - so i dont see that happening!

Wow, so two in a nice warm place and 2 in the artic bless em! Well sounds possitive to me!

I cant wait for 12 days time when you get a  !!


I called Dr M's sec today - we were refered on the 21st Nov - does it take long to come through (we are NHS?) called ISIS and they dont have it yet  

Well keep us up dated Tricksy - i really hope it works out for you!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - OMG - the green needle - it's huuuuuuuuuge! Well done for 2 blasts and for 2 frozen blasts too - you must be delighted!!!!! I didn't know that blasts could be frozen - here's hoping that I get to this stage too!!!!! I love the names! Can I ask why you are on gestone injections? I had progesterone bottie bullets last time and my protocol said that I had to get them for this cycle too. Is it a new thing at ISIS? Now I've started to worry!!!

Liz - I am still kicking myself about my lining - and when ISIS phoned just now to tell me to reduce the puregon again down to 225 I FORGOT TO ASK AGAIN! And I forgot to ask what my e2 level was today too! I am now very very bloated (not sure whether it was because at lunch I ate a huge spag bol left over from tea last night) and am a bit achey in my whole tummy area. I am trying to keep taking hot ribena/ hot orange/ hot cholocate every half an hour just in case I am developing OHSS? I am waiting for DH to come home from work so that he can look at my bloated tummy and agree that it is very large (I look 5 months pregnant!). I have another scan on Fri with bloods - and I may have EC next Wed not Friday as planned. Does that mean that I will only get a day 2 transfer (EC Wed, ET Fri) instead of day 3 as planned (Fri EC, ET Mon)? Do they work on Saturdays'? Unless of course I am fortunate to have enough to take to blast? 

Sorry for the ramble,

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - We are over the moon as last time we only had 2 blasts out of 10 embyo's. Simon said and Ripple as they were going in the freezer and thats his favourite ice cream   I am horrified at the size of the needles for the gestone injections but if it works then hey ho. On our first cycle I too had cyclogest bum bullets and clexane injections (the clexane thins my blood as its too thick) I started to bleed 8 days post transfer. The Gestone is meant to support the implantation and helps things along if you are having probs, like I did last time. I'm hoping that this will make the difference. I hope that you are not feeling too bad, if you are worried at all, please ring Isis, either tonight or tomorrow. If you have egg collection on a Wednesday I think that they will do the blast transfer on the Monday. I was booked in for egg collection on a Wednesday last time and blast transfer would of been the Monday. Hope that helps xxx 

Laura - When you get to your cycle I am sure that John will give anything a go for you, Simon is going to try........he may not be able to do it but at least he would of tried. I'm not looking forward to it I must admit!!

Julia - thanks hun, hope to see you soon. Love your frostie names


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - fab news on Yng and Yang, and Raspberry and Ripple. I'd have to call mine chunky and monkey as that's my fave icecream. Hope the needle doesn't hurt too much.        

Hope Simon is feeling better this evening.

Loui - call Isis in the morning if you want reassurance on anything. It's much better to ask than to worry for a few days. Glad things are still developing nicely.   

My website is www.thechocolatechef.co.uk if you want a look (sorry mod I can't remember the full disclaimer wording to add it to the post) There are a few more Xmas markets coming up. The Colchester Farmers market on the first Friday of the month, with an extra on 21st December, and one on Colchester High St in a few weeks (14th?) 

Laura - I'm not sure how long it takes from referral to appt as I went through fairly early on with funding but I think the main wait is for the referral so hopefully you won;t have to wait too long. 

Lisa - forgot to say earlier I would love to come and get a massage if you're keen. You'll probably have us all signed up though! I'm amazed that you said Five Lakes don't pay well given the amount they charge for treatments. Mine for tomorrow is thankfully mostly covered by a voucher I got for Xmas last year that needs using.

Off for a long soak and sleep shortly. I got my 2100 truffles made, packed and tied with ribbon as well as filling the 10 advent calendars, and 14 Santa toys with chocolate. And I got there an hour before they were expecting me. Sadly not early enough to miss the traffic on the way home so despite leaving the Guildhall at 4.30 we only got home at 7.45.


Will catch up properly when my brain stops short circuiting again.

Cathie x


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Cath! Just bought chocs but didnt see where i add the flavours? ( i am picky)

Need chocolate............................................................


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

SOrry , should message you but i dont know how!!!

Champagne
Champagne and strawberry
Lemon
Orange
Raspberry
Chilli

YUMMY!!!!!!

How are we all tonight?? (dnt mind me  )


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm good thanks Laura, trying to chill out this evening and take it easy. I made a Delia Bacon and Lentil soup today and we've just had it for dinner and it was lovely. Hubby is now under the impression that I'm a half decent cook, bugger


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok now officially starving......  

That sounds so yummy!

How long do you have to be sitting doing nothing


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Evening all, just wanted to congratulate Tricksy loads of luck and praying you get your BFP


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

As long as I want   not really. As I had transfer today I will take it easy for the next few days, dh is going to do horsey for me but I still go to make sure she behaves herself.......and he puts the correct jimjams on and does her food properly  I am officially back at work on Monday, early start but I'll be finished by 1 so not so bad. I'm then at a different client on Tues & Weds but I may be finishing there.....not sure.....we'll see what happens on Tuesday  Then at a different client on Thursday and Friday, I am going to try and sneak Friday off though to go for a girly lunch  I want to stay as stress free for the next 2 weeks and obviously _when_ I get my bfp I need that to continue. One particular client gives me lots of stress (ie texting me at 7am on morning of egg collection because there is a problem and like a mug I went into work and sorted it out) and then the MD rings me on Saturday to find out what had happened on Friday  it was her daughter who had texted me on Friday and they live together   Now don't get me wrong there is a poss that I cocked up and put a wrong date on the banking and I know that the MD would not of done what the daughter told me to do to rectify it but thats by the by. They knew that I was having IVF and when I said to the daughter on Friday morning that I didn't have time to fanny around as I had my egg collection that morning she says 'oh i know'   do you know what i don't need that grief, I need the money but I'll find something else soon enough.

Oooppss that ended up a waffle and winge.....sorry 

Posted at the same time....thanks Spangle xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - soup sounds gorgeous. You realise if you keep this up Simon will expect you to make Cleo's pavlova!

Laura - got your pm. Will reply properly once the chocs are made. I have almost nothing left after the weekend and mega order. Shouldn't be too long though.

Spangle - how are you doing?


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

_*Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction (SPD).* This is where the ligaments occasionally loosen too much and too early before birth. This means they can't keep the pelvic joints stable so the pelvis moves, especially on weight bearing. All this is made worse by the increased weight of the growing baby and sometimes the symphysis pubis joint actually separates slightly. The result is mild to severe pain, usually in the pubic area, and is called SPD. 
The pain is generally felt in the pubis and/or the sacro-iliac joints, but can also be experienced in the groin, the inner side of the thighs, the hips and in one or both buttocks. _

I just copied that from another website because I though it was the easiest way to explain.

Tricks - You are Pupo. Ying and Yang - I love the names (sounds like you have twin boys in there to me!!! Don't envy you the Gestone injection, I have heard that one isn't pleasant but I'm sure you will soon get used to it and luckily you are well used to injections.

Rivka - Good luck at the adoption meeting. I hadn't realised you weren't planning on any more IVF so well done on making that difficult decision and good luck with the clomid. I think that is a wise decision as you know you can get pregnant.

Lisa - Its one type of scan to another for you isn't it. When do you get the results.

Loui - If I remember correctly I got bloated quite early on. It is a good sign that your ovaries are very active. And I think the ISIS will do ET on a weekend if that is necessary (I remember I was going to have it once but it turned out not to be necessary). Re the Gestone. Some clinics use the gestone injections instead of the bullets all the time. It is just that some people absorb progesterone better via the bullet, some people by injection. So if you are someone who bled during the 2WW (like Tricksy) getting progesterone via a difference source could make all the difference. But for most of us it is not necessary.

Be back tomorrow to see how you are all getting on.

Sam


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Tricksy~ WOW CONGRATULATIONS HUNNY     Hope that ying & yang are snuggling in tight and that rasberry and ripple are enjoying visiting santa in the north pole     Keeping   for you sweetie.....Ur officially PUPO    

Cath~ Haven't looked on ur website yet but it looks like it involves chocolate!!! MMmmmmm...... will be checking that out later!! Were getting married next year so would be handy to keep the details for wedding favours ect  

Sam2007~ I had SPD with both my pregnancies..... it's awfull   I had to go for physio and wear a support belt too   The only comfort i can give u is that it will go when u give birth. Just hope it's a mild case for u    

Well i can't remember if i mentioned it b4 but i got engaged almost 2 wks ago now!! Very exciting and just trying to find a venue now. We have decided to plan it on the basis that i will get a BFP from tx this time so are going to have it in dec next year!!! Thinking maybe have it at hintlesham hall as it's quite close and u can hire the whole thing out which is nice..... if anyone knows of anywhere nice then please feel free to let me know  

Sam xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Tricksy - Great news i'm sure Ying & Yang are snuggled in nicely, Great names for your frosties! Hope Simon is ok now and that you have your feet up chilling. Those clients sound like a pain in the Butt!!!! How bad is that ringing you to sort it out before ec like you said its not worth the hassle!!! 
That green needle!!!!      i feel for you that is horrendously big!!!! Good luck sweetie it will be all worth it!!!    

Sam - SPD sounds really painful hunny  Big hugs you have really been through it with this pregnancy but it will all be worth it 

Cath - Hope u have a lovely massage Cath it will be just what you need!!! Yes i was shocked too as i thought the amount they charge the money would be good but they wanted me to do Saturdays & Sundays on minimum wage which is terrrible as it took me 2 years to qualify, i had to take exams equivalent to A levels its slave labour!!! Yes you are more than welcome to come for any treatments anyone on here is it would be good to start up again.

Loui - Did you get hold of Isis to check about things - Hope you get some answers soon

Samon the moon - Congratulations on your engagement  

Can everyone pm me your address details too so i can do my Chrimbo cards please.

I will come back on later when i get me back results.

Take care everyone
love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning Everyone,

Lisa - Good luck today hun, thinking of you, hope that the results are good for you xxx I am hoping that the Gestone injection tonight was a easy as last nights, I really didn't feel anything!! Maybe its the flab!!! 

SamM - I didn't realise that you already had children or have I got the wrong end of the stick?? Sorry if I have   Congratulations on your engagement, was it a surprise?? Hintlesham Hall is meant to be lovely, very expensive though I think. You must be very excited   

PreggySam - SPD sounds really painful, I hope that your ok. Have you changed your ticker?? the writing is now in white and I can't see how far along you are now   its a nice ticker though   

Cath - The soup was lovely, I'm going to do a Cauliflower, Broccoli and Stilton today, I think I'm making a rod for my own back   I think that Cleo's pavlova is a step too far for me though  

Hope that everyone else if ok? 

Be back again later xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sam - a friend of mine had SPD during her pregnancy and it was awful for her too. Hopefully yours is a mild form - because she had to spend 2 weeks in hospital with it and was then on crutches for the last month of her pregnancy. However, it will be worth it when you hold that bundle of joy!!! Thank you for the explanation of gestone - it was really helpful. I shall ask the clinic about it tomorrow at my day 7 scan - and about blasts too.

Cleo - your website is amazing! From the moment when the chocoloate title came on screen I started salivating!!! I am going to try to go to the last Colchester Farmers Market - I hope you won't be sold out then!

Samonthmoon CONGRATULATIONS on your engagement [fly]     [/fly] that's wonderful news. And you've only just remembered to tell us now?!!!! A December wedding will be wonderful - all warm, romantic and cosy - and you'll have your beautoful bundle in your arms too. What a wonderful day it will be.

Tricksy - how are you doing today hun? I hope that you continue to have pain-free injections.

Back again later,

Loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - me too!! From some of the things I have seen about Gestone I was expecting to be in agony but it was fine. How are you feeling today? still as bloated? Are you back for another scan tomorrow? this time next week you will probably of had your egg collection done   As long as you have a decent number of egg, which it sounds like you will then they will be happy to do blasts. Its an extra £500 too. You do lose a lot though, thats the risk. Getting 4 blasts from 10 eggs is very good apparently. They will go through everything tomorrow though. Fingers crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Tricksy~ yes i have 2 from a previous relationship. was v young at the time. I try not to tlk about it though so not to upset anyone  

Thanks for the congrats girlies.... it was a total surprise, but we did both say we def wanted to get married.... but the timing ect of the proposal was unexpected!!    Best surprise ever though   
Hintlesham is nice and u can hire out the whole thing which is what we want.... we also like seckford hall but u can only hire out an extra 5 rooms for guests and can't have exclusive use like u can at hintlesham  

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Congratulations SamontheMoon, I don't know how you kept that quiet. Please don't keep quiet about your children, they are part of your life.

I got married four years ago at Prested Hall in Feering near Kelvedon, and could not fault it at all. The website is www.prested.com. There are 12 rooms I think and you hire the whole place, very cosy for a winter wedding I would think too. I would recommend it to anyone. Wish I could  have that day all over again!! If you are on ******** there are some pics on my profile of my wedding - take a look if you can, Julia Plumb McMillan (not my name - maiden and married name!).

Tricksy, hope you are lying on the sofa with your feet up!! Take it easy!!!

Hi everyone else. I have been taking it easy myself today as was a bit hung over. We went to Escape last night and Bucks Fizz were appearing. They looked VERY old!! To be honest, all the men in there were minging so there was not much eye candy there unfortunately. It was grab a granny night so I should have expected that! 

Have a nice evening everyone xxxx


/links


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Julia~ Have added u on ******** now so will have a peek as soon as u confirm.... is it near colchester then?? Thanks for the kiddie comment.... they're on my ******** if u want to see true life little devils!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Well didn't get my scan results today.........sat down the Gp's for half an hour to be told they didnt have them yet, gotta ring tomorrow at 8.30 to see if theres any appointments left for tomorrow, Is everyone else's GP's like that?  They're SH*t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Knowing my luck the same will happen tomorrow too   

Julia - Buck Fizz!!!    Are they still singing "Making your mind up"Glad you had a good time shame about the minging men!! 

Tricksy - How you doing hunny? Hope your resting up and relaxing -  Hope the injections goes ok tonight you must feel like a blinking pincushion my now what with the clexane too.  Hows Simon?  Hope his ok i had my wisdom teeth out it was horrible!

Loui - Good luck tomorrow 

Byeseeeeee Byeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Lisa


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> Anyone got any new dates to add??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath - your profile says you hope to start tx before christmas, is that happening hun?? hope your ok


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

how we all doing?? 

Tricksey - yey PUPO!!!!!!!!! Your soup does sound lovely, without the bacon though!! I'm sure you'd make a much better pav than mine hun.

Laura - i was referred to ISIS in March, had my app through for the 11th june and actually started down regging on 14th july. Hope this helps.

Lisa - crap news about your scan hun, hope is sorted soon.

Julia -  i did laugh at you singing "and they call it pupo love" It made me chuckle!!

Spangle - anywhere for lunch hun i don't mind.

Cath - did you get to Five lakes for your massage??

Love Cleo

P.S i know a few of you have asked for my address for xmas cards which is lovely, but i'm awful at sending cards   I'm just not organised enough. I will try though, i promise!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksey meant to ask, and you may have already posted this and i missed it, but what grade were your embies??


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi ladies!

Wow, reffered in March and appointment in June - that sounds like a long wait!! I am quite happy about that though, chance to loss weight and go on holiday a few times! Might be moving too and have exams coming up so lots to think about! Thank Cleo x

Sam OTM - if you need a wedding dress let  me know ( i will give you a very good discount, just for being on here!)- see my website for more details! Congratulations! 

I cant wait for my chocs Cath!

Tricksy - how are you feeling today?!

Laura x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi girls,

Tricksy - I am having lots of ticker trouble.  Silly me, I decided to change mine but this was a mistake because now I can't get it to work!

SamM - Congrats on your engagement.  How old are your two children?  I know the whole children thing is a very immotive issue on this board some can cope and others can't.  But I think we've all agreed on here there we are OK with it.  Are you male factor then?  Sorry can't remember.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. Had a lovely treatment at Five Lakes. It was a body scrub/exfoliate, facial and massage and I was ready to go to sleep by the end of it which I wasn't able to do as had a few orders to get out  

Tricksy - glad the injection went ok. The next soup sounds fab too. 

SamM - congrats on your engagement. How did he propose then? I've done quite a few wedding fairs around here and Prested Hall seems one of the nicer venues I've seen if you want somewhere you can stay over too. It's just south of Colchester off the A12 - really easy to get to from all directions. 

As for mentioning your children, they're a part of your life so don't be afraid that you'll upset us by talking about them. 

Lisa - what a   with the results. We're lucky with our surgery normally as most of the appts are made on the day - half in the morning and half at lunchtime - so it's rare not to be able to get one. Hope they can tell you something tomorrow. 

Em - we're hoping to start tx again at the end of December. That was the plan, and my justification at work for taking three months off, but I'm not sure how the finances are holding up at the moment so we may end up putting it off. If we go ahead and my cycle goes to form I'd start downregging on boxing day and hopefully have it all over by Feb when I go back to work.

Julia - can't believe I missed Bucks Fizz playing round the corner. I'm not a massive fan but imagine it would be a laugh. I have memories of me, my sis and our friends doing the Eurovision routine at a street party for the royal wedding. Think we did it about 10 times so the whole street had had enough of us, and the song, by the end of it. Hope the hangover has cleared.

Loui -   for your scan tomorrow. 

Hello to everyone else. Off to watch that silly matchmaking program on BBC2 whilst I clear up the kitchen a bit. 

Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all  

Hope that your all ok? 

Well the Gestone inj tonight was not as good as last night, in fact it hurt quite a bit........didn't tell Si how much though as he was worried about doing it again, bless him. The Cauliflower, Broccoli and Stilton soup was yummy scrummy, it went down very well and there is loads left as well. 

Julia - Hows your head hun?? hope that its feeling better now, sounds like you had a good night though

Lisa - What a pain in the butt at your docs, I hope that you get better news tomorrow morning xxx

Cath - Sounds like you had a lovely time at Five Lakes, I hope that you manage to juggle things so that you can still go ahead with your treatment while you are off work, it will make it a lot less stressfull for you  

Sam - your ticker trouble seems to be sorted out now   I looked for ages trying to work out how many weeks you were but now I can see clearly  

Laura - I feel well in myself today but I am really bloated. I have got my 'yard' jeans on which are my baggiest ones and  I have to undo them when I sit down   fingers crossed it eases off soon

Cleo - Maybe you had better make me a pav and I'll see if I can make one as good   Is it this Saturday that you are out with the girl for your birthday? My Blasts were perfect apparently, so I am asuming from that that they are Grade 1??

Em - what have you done to the dates    did you add any dates?? I've got a copy of it in my pm's as we are nearing the end of this thread now and don't want to lose it again. If you've added anything I'll add the date when I put it on the new one. Hows things going hun?? 

SamM - Your silly not mentioning your little ones, several people have got children, they are part of your life, please don't exclude them   I'm going to see if I can find you through Julia's ********. We had our small wedding reception over here at the Cornwallis in Brome, Suffolk (We got married in Kenya). It is absolutley gorgeous, and perfect. We can highly recommend it. There are 16 rooms to stay over as well.

Loui - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, write a list of questions you have as I alway forget what I need to ask. DONT FORGET TO ASK ABOUT YOUR LINING    

Well i am a bit gutted as tonight I'm meant to be at the O2 watching Take That   I thought that I'd better forgo my ticket as I would be getting very excited and in my PUPO state I didn't think that it was the wisest thing to do   My friend has gone and one of her friends bought my ticket from me, Sophie Ellis Baxter is the support act......don't like her anyway   

I am sort of taking it easy but I'm not going as mad as I did last time. I went a bit stir crazy and we spoke to Isis yesterday and they said as long as I don't go mad its fine, and often better, to keep moving and keep the blood supply going around your body as normal. So I'm not riding, Cropi or Simon    no heavy lifting, no housework, no ironing   and just being sensible. I feel fine so far apart from being really bloated......but as Simon said earlier, hopefully thats going to get worse not better   

Adios Amigos


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - i copied them - sorry did i mess up again


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

it came out in a quote box and half of the icons didn't transfer over, it doesn't matter though, I was only pulling your leg    Just wanted to make sure that when I bring it across (as we only have 1 1/2 pages of this thread left) I don't miss anything off


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

WOW friday again already so it means my DAY OFF!!!! Actually not feeling to good today, don't know why, although there is loads of bugs going round at school.. Almost feel like i'm coming down with something hope not as its my day in London tomorrow. Todays going to be a busy one. Doing housework as usual   then its the xmas fayre at the school so i'm going to work at 3pm to help out.

Will no doubt pop on later (or sonner to get my out of housework)!!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just wanted to ask you all a question, it is quite personal so i fully understand if you don't ant to answer it. But how is everyone affording to fund their cycles?? DH and i are looking ahead and we have some savings for our next go but after that we need to save like mad or find another option   Its so much money and we don't want to wipe out our savings. Just came across another htread where some people get 3 funded cycles   i just wish the whole country was the same, its so unfair.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Cleo:
We increased our mortgage buy 5 grand which worked out an extra £25 a month, not to much to notice really. Or there is the option of eggsharing.

Tricksy:
Hope you are taking it easy!!! 

Hope you all have a good weekend.

CAN I HAVE ADDRESSES PLEASE

take care

Liz xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just spent the last hour on face book!! I need to ge a life and do some housework. I can never get motivated on a friday!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

COME ON CLEO, GET THAT HOUSEWORK DONE!! And when you have finished, you can come round and do mine!   I have just made an apple and orange crumble. Might have to send Gordon out at lunch time for a nice big pot of fresh custard, mmmmm!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning 

Cleo - I know what its like, I've managed to spend most of this week totally wasting my time online, the hours just fly by, before you know where you are 2 hours have gone in the blink of an eye   With regards to funding treatment we have been lucky enough to be able to use savings. I am also a Director of a small business (along with my Mum!) as well as being self employed and our dividends just happened to come at the right time   Its damn hard though 

Liz - I'm being pretty good, taking it easy, certainly not looking forward to going to work at 6am Monday morning   but I'll be finished by lunchtime so its not as bad as it sounds really. Back full time from Tuesday though.......maybe  

Hope that everyone is ok, I'm off to try and finish my Christmas shopping...............online of course    what I don't get done today will have to do done 'in real life' yes that means actually going into a real life shop    on Monday   

I've got a good weekend coming up. My Aunt, Uncle and little cousin (10) arrive from New Zealand tomorrow, we are going to the airport to pick them up, can't wait to see them, its been couple of years since we've seen each other, speak all the time on msn/email/phone though. Think that Simon is out on Saturday night so I can have a slob on the sofa watching X factor and then on Sunday I've got a girly horsey lunch at my friends. Think i may need next week off to recuperate    

Catch you all later xxxx 

Julia - You posted while I was typing   I've got a big pot of double cream around here if you want to bring the crumble round, I don't mind sharing it


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, I have just had a look at it and it does not look that appealing to be honest. Hopefully it will taste better than it looks. I shall try and save you a corner but can't promise anything  

Cleo, we took out a loan which we are trying to pay off, but I am finding it difficult to pay it off as I have nothing to show for it. If I had a brand new car parked in the drive it might be a different thing.  

Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow Cleo, and are feeling okay. Perhaps you should take it easy today, just in case. After all, you need to preserve your energy for your day out tomorrow


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - It was very very tough getting the money for the treatment.  I do look back at all the money we spent on IVF and wonder what would have been different if we hadn't had to spend all that.  But I always said to my dh that I didn't care how much money we spent on ttc or how much debt we got into as long as we got our baby.  But to answer your questions, first of all we had savings and we were both working so it wasn't too hard.  Then when our funds run out dh's parents helped and we got a bank loan.  By the last go we decided that I should stop working in the hope that this would increase our chances of success and dh took on a second job - he would come home from his day job about 6.00pm, then do work at home in the evenings or in the early hours of the morning.  It was really hard on him but we wanted to ease the pressure on me to see if that made any difference.  In the end I started to work from home too but by that time we had got into so much debt that we had to sell our house and move somewhere cheaper.  But even if I wasn't pregnant now I wouldn't regret our choices and all the money spent because I didn't want to look back in years to come and wish I had done this or that. - Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

My back results are in - I have a slight prolapsed disc!!!   The doc has referred me on to a surgeon to see if it needs surgery but he said probably not as its not bad enough............ I bloo*dy knew there was something wrong,  I tell you what you have to keep on and on an on before you get anything done and even then i had to pay £330 for my MRI scan because they wouldn't do it on the NHS..........it makes me bleeding mad         Anyway he's told me to exercise and take painkillers...................great!!!

Cleo - Hope you have a great day out tomorrow hun!  With our IVF's the first one i got on the NHS and the other two came out of savings plus Mum and MIL gave me a grand each to help out but when i worked out how much i've paid in fertility treatment not just IVF i nearly fainted........I wouldn't recommend it.  To be honest it was one of the main factors with us for stopping treatment as all our money went on that we wernt going on holidays nothing anymore.  

anyway better go,  its our last day of our holiday today and were out for lunch then going to see "Sleuth" at the pictures.

Have a good day everyone
love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Have a great day lisa   to you. Its terrible that you had to pay for the MRI yourself   what do we pay our NI for   Have a great lunch hun xxx 

Sam - You must of spent a bloody fortune on treatment, its so hard is'nt it. We are very very lucky that IF, God Forbid, we need another go after this that MIL has said that she will help us out, my Mum would help as well I'm sure, or we have another option that I could take a loan out from my company. We have said that we will only have 3 IVF attempts, including the 1 free one. If it doesn't work then (we now have frosties too but they don't count  ) we are going to travel for a year or so and probably nick a baby somewhere along the way


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hey everyone

just got back from a week at center parcs and feel so much better for it.  Am now gonna spend the next year or so catching up on whats been going on while i've been away from the site.

Tricksy - PUPO......woo hoo!

love Debs


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Cleo - about the funding....

I am having my free go on the NHS then i will never be able to afford another one! And i agree with you, this post code lottery is so horrible! Its notfair, its discriminating!

If i lived where i grew up for 18 years (and my mum still lives there) I would get 2 gos not one!!!

This is our only chance. We dont own a home, my mums clinically depressed and on benefits and john doesnt earn that much either so we cant afford a loan or anything. When i graduate i wont be earning enough (on the NHS!) to pay for it either. SO the likely hood of us having babies is not very good!

One go isnt enough i think. Your body isnt used to all this pushing and poking. Its quite scary to see all of you not pregnant with your second go!!!

Right, i need a gingerlatte from costa now  !!

Grrrrr!!!

L x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

In some places in Scotland you get get 3 goes free  


Debs - Good to see you back hun, glad that you've had a good holiday xxx 

Ok my cockyness over the first 'walk in the park' jab has now passed. My **** is really sore   its lumpy and bruised and I've only had 2, potentially another 13 1/2 weeks to go yet


----------



## Ladyb14 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Debs! Nice to see you , glad you had a good time


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - welcome back. Glad you had a nice week away. Good luck trying to catch up, there's been sooo much gossiping going on the past week we'll be on another thread before too long. 

Tricksy - are you putting a comfortably cushion on your Xmas list then if you've got to have these jabs for 13 weeks? Ouch!

Lisa - what a poop to have to pay for the MRI. Just looked up what a prolapsed disc is, you poor thing.   Enjoy the rest of your day, and the film. I quite fancy seeing it but don't have the time. I'm going to make the time to go to see the Golden Compass though as I really loved the book.

Cleo - Hope you're enjoying your day off. With our tx we had the first cycle funded then paid for the next one by extending the mortgage slightly and having some help from the in laws. The next one was supposed to be paid for by a mortgage extension but we spent that on converting the garage instead (which still isn't finished cos I have no time now so I can't use it for the business yet   ) so if we do manage to go again it will either be a 0% card or a bank loan. Either that or I work too hard for hte next month to take enough to cover it but then won't be fit for tx.

Julia - the crumble sounds yummy - any going spare? I'll swap you for some chocolate!

Dogs are barking and my stomach is growling so will come back and finish later.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Good to see you back debs, centre parcs is fab isn' it??

The post code lottery infuriates me!! Some people are allowed to have as many private goes as they want and then get 3 free goes, where's he fairness in that. Guess its credis cards for us then.

Just off to my xmas fair now. I did manage some housework and the dog got a walk. But most of my day has been spent on here   or face book. Ok i'm an addict!

Sam on moon - just added you as a friend.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

cleo31 said:


> The post code lottery infuriates me!! *Some people are allowed to have as many private goes as they want and then get 3 free goes, where's he fairness in that*. Guess its credis cards for us then.


Sorry to gatecrash but just thought I had to reply to this  If you are on a long waiting list for NHS treatment and you have the money to pay privately (by whatever means) then why shouldn't we be allowed to ?

I was 36 when I was put on the NHS waiting list in 2005 and it is only 2 and half years later, at the age of 38 that we've reached the top. Yes, we've paid privately whilst waiting because time isn't on my side....we are lucky that we both have good jobs so have been able to pay (and use some of our savings) but if we'd got that fantastic BFP then we would have immediately been removed from the NHS waiting list....so freeing it up for others. Unfortunately, despite paying for 4 private cycles (2 fresh, 2 frozen), we still had not achieved our dreams (2 bfns and 2 chem pgs) and have now had 1 of our 2 NHS cycles...another BFN last month  which means we still have one more NHS funded cycle which we plan to start in March next year (when I'll be 39  )...should we turn this down because we can afford to pay privately or should we not be entitled to the NHS funded cycles full stop, because we have been able to pay privately whilst waiting years ? 

Our PCT has actually changed their policy now to that you are only entitled to one funded cycle and also that you are only allowed to have 3 nhs _or_ private cycles before being removed....however, because we were put on the list 2 years prior to this change (which came in Feb 2007) we are still entitled to the original policy rulings (previous was unlimited private and 2 nhs funded).

Yes, the whole postcode lottery is ridiculous and completely unjust and it should be standard across the country, but I don't feel that what we have done ie pay for several private before having NHS, is wrong or unfair....as I said, if we'd got our BFP from a private cycle then we would've been removed from NHS list anyway.....

...and just to point out, I actually think that all PCTs should allow you to pay privately if you want and still be entitled to 3 funded cycles on NHS, if needed !!!!

Good luck to you all
Take care
Natasha


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Just to butt in.... a girl on the jan/feb cycle thread nix who lives in france said that she get's 4 goes on the french equivelant to nhs and if u get a BFP in them 4 goes you get a further 4!!!! it's only if none of the first 4 goes work that u have to pay for it yourself!!!!
Kinda temps me to move on over there!!!And there's no restrictions  

Sam xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ok gonna go a bit off topic now....I know Julia has one but does anyone else have a mooncup??  how did you find it? Just trying one for the first time (sorry tmi) and I'm not sure how you know if its in properly??  help


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

♥samonthemoon♥ said:


> Just to butt in.... a girl on the jan/feb cycle thread nix who lives in france said that she get's 4 goes on the french equivelant to nhs and if u get a BFP in them 4 goes you get a further 4!!!! it's only if none of the first 4 goes work that u have to pay for it yourself!!!!
> Kinda temps me to move on over there!!!And there's no restrictions
> 
> Sam xxx


It's crazy isn't it !!! Just a shame that UK can't standardise it and make it fair for everyone ! 



PiePig said:


> Ok gonna go a bit off topic now....I know Julia has one but does anyone else have a mooncup?? how did you find it? Just trying one for the first time (sorry tmi) and I'm not sure how you know if its in properly?? help


There is a recent thread on Peer Support discussing mooncup so maybe have a read of that...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119723.0

I know there's also been previous discussions so maybe try using the search facility and check those out too.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Moonpig. They say that if you can feel it then twist it around a couple of times which may help. Also you can cut the stalk down so that it does not hang down as low, which I did as I felt that was a bit uncomfortable. It is like using tampons for the first time, after a few goes you will click with it and it will become second nature. Let me know how you get on, I am so pleased I got mine and feel that I am doing my bit to save the planet too! Do you have the right size? There are two sizes, cup and bucket (mine's a bucket!!  )


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> cleo31 said:
> 
> 
> > The post code lottery infuriates me!! *Some people are allowed to have as many private goes as they want and then get 3 free goes, where's he fairness in that*. Guess its credis cards for us then.
> ...


Hi Natasha, I think my post didn't come out the way it should have. I agree with everything you have said. I would never think that you shouldn't have the tx you were offered, nor do i think that it is wrong that you had tx privaely and still had your NHS goes. What i do think is wrong is that just because i live in a different postcode i don't have the same opportunity.

My post wasn't a dig at people who do benifit from more than one go etc it was just me letting off some steam about my PCT who don't offer anything more than 1 free go and if you go privately you get nothing.

Wishing you lots of lucj for your next tx

Cleo xxxxx

Sam - might spend the money moving to france then!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Cleo

I think we're both saying exactly the same thing...the system is wrong and should be standardised !  I just wouldn't want to think that others saw us as taking from the NHS when we can afford to go privately...although it's not like we're made of money (hardly a millionaire...I wish   !!)

To be honest, the way we look at things regards paying privately, is that if we'd conceived quickly when we first started ttc (4 & half years ago), then the money we would've spent on a child...or possibly 2 by now...far outways what we're spending on treatment....if that makes sense 

Anyway, apologies if we had some crossed wires...I think we're on exactly the same side and I agree with you, it's seems completely unjust that in some areas, like yours, if someone pays privately that they are automatically removed from nhs waiting list...there's just no rhyme nor reason to it 


Good luck to you too....and all the other ISIS ladies  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I will be locking this thread in a few minutes (as starting new one) so please save any messages before posting so you don't lose them...

Thanks
Natasha xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121634.0

N x


----------

